# College Football: OHIO STATE BUCKEYES NATIONAL CHAMPIONS



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Cincinnati Bearcats* :mark:










*Jk. We play Ohio State this year ( finally ). We're going to get wrecked :lmao, but we're favorites to win the AAC. I'm confident we're going to win 10+ games ( top 25 bound ) and play in a quality bowl. Gunner Kiel as our QB :banderas

My Predictions:

1 Alabama vs 4 Oregon
2 Florida State vs 3 Michigan State

Alabama over Michigan State.*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Mizzou-RAH. I can't believe Missouri is unranked. Disrespect honestly. Yet, I believe FLORIDA is ranked. I understand their reasoning but still. That's just a shame to me. 

Maty Mauk gonna tear it up this year. We have an easy schedule again but Georgia is going to dominate the East imo. If they stay healthy. Florida should bounce back and South Carolina always gonna be good. But Mizzou should be okay. The loss of the fucktard DGB is good for the program but not good for this season. Dude did weed in Springfield (an hour from me) in high school. Knew he would fuck up his career. 

AAC is tough to call Cash. UCF, Cinci, Houston, East Carolina.. all really good teams. Any of the four could win it. Houston has a LOT of talent back, they are pretty underrated imo.

Also, the ACC Coastal is the biggest toss up this year. No fucking idea who's going to win that division.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

TomahawkJock said:


> Mizzou-RAH. I can't believe Missouri is unranked. Disrespect honestly. Yet, I believe FLORIDA is ranked. I understand their reasoning but still. That's just a shame to me.
> 
> Maty Mauk gonna tear it up this year. We have an easy schedule again but Georgia is going to dominate the East imo. If they stay healthy. Florida should bounce back and South Carolina always gonna be good. But Mizzou should be okay. The loss of the fucktard DGB is good for the program but not good for this season. Dude did weed in Springfield (an hour from me) in high school. Knew he would fuck up his career.
> 
> ...


*We don't have UCF on our schedule ( thank goodness ). Oh I agree Houston & East Carolina will be a problem. All 3 of them already have votes for Top 25.

I think Virginia Tech will finally wake back up and take the Coastal. Beamer ball will reign supreme once again.*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Who do you see as the best non-AQ team this season? WE ARE MARSHALL looks damn strong.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*They're my pick to be "BCS-busters" too. Well, I shouldn't say BCS because that's over but you know what I mean. They will be in the top 15 by the end of the year for sure. Can't overlook Boise State though. It seems like they always come back with good recruiting classes.*


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Based on the last decade I would guess a team from the SEC. Florida State will be tough to beat but here's my shocker, although I hope I am wrong...









lots of people down here calling this...

AS for your other question, no I don't think they should get paid but understand the arguments on both sides. I just think academic schools will get hosed, and is that not what college should be about? Actually going to class?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HE'S BACK.

Looking forward to the new playoff format. :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> Who do you see as the best non-AQ team this season? WE ARE MARSHALL looks damn strong.


More like WE ARE FLORIDA, amirite? Whole team is LOADED with Florida ballers. They're going to be explosive on offense again. 

Marshall's Rakeem Cato. What a player. I could punch myself for not going to the Marshall @ FAU game last year. Him and best friend/former teammate at Miami Central Tommy Shuler are going to go out with a big bang this season.

Craig Wilkins [Hialeah, FL] and Devon Johnson should be ready to step up and fill the void that Gator Hoskins and Devon Smith leave behind in the receiving corp. Two stud red shirt freshman in Angelo Jean Louis [Palm Beach, FL] and Deontay McManus. If Angelo has gotten past his off the field troubles, he should put up good numbers going forward. Don't know much about McManus other than he's highly touted and 4 star. This team is pretty stocked on WRs. 

Shame about Kevin Grooms [Hollywood, FL] getting kicked off the team after his 3rd arrest in 15 months. He was going to have a break out season this year by all accounts. Fortunately for the Herd, they've got a pair of Junior bulls in Steward Butler and Remi Watson [both of Lakeland, FL]. 

The one thing I look at is that this team lost some head scratchers last year and needed some lucky late turnovers to get back in it at Tulsa and squeezed one out at FAU. Their main competition will again be *Rice*, who plastered them last year. Rice lost their starting QB but they're installing another dual threat in Driphus Jackson. Defense will be more experienced this time around with 7 seniors and 3 juniors so I look for improvement on that side of the ball. *Western Kentucky* could be a pain in the ass this year as well. Both of those games are in Huntington though. 

Sticking with the CUSA, don't overlook those *FAU Owls* of Boca Raton. Yes, the school I went to. Love my Canes, but root just as hard for my Owls! After getting rid of Craig Pelini for illegal drug use, they ripped off a cool four in a row. They had the always doomed-to-fail dual-QB system but now it's Jaquez Johnson's time and his alone. 






Willy Dukes stats took a hit last year with the dual-QB/run first offense they ran early but he was 21 yards shy of being a 1,000 yard receiver in '12 and I see a huge senior season on the horizon. OLine is a major question mark. On D the strength is the 2ndary, good up front but in the middle there are questions. LBers needs to step up. Going to be fun times. Anticipating going to the UTSA game to see Larry Coker lul, the WKU game and I want to go to the Old Dominion game at the end of the year. ODU just started playing football again in 2009 after like 100 years, and this will be their first year playing at the FBS level.

Sticking with the Mid Major question,

*Utah State* could make noise out west, depending on how well Chuckie Keeton returns from season ending knee surgery. Him and Cato have to be the most exciting QBs no one's ever heard of. USU lost a lot of offensive fire power but they have guys ready to step up and fill the void. OL returns only one starter though. Defensively, they were tops in the MWC and kept them in games after Keeton went down. Not to mention they held Jordan Lynch to 216 yards 1 TD and 1 pick in the Poinsettia Bowl. Should be just as stout this season. A healthy Keeton + rollover from last year on defense and this team may be able to knock off Boise State. 

As for my *Canes*, we've got problems right now but the future is bright in Brad Kaaya, who may just be positioning himself to be the Week 1 starter in the absences of Ryan Williams and Kevin Olsen. I have absolutely no faith in 'Onofrio minus the D in front as defensive coordinator. Golden's allegiance to him is worrisome. Maybe he gets it together because we have, no, we always have play makers and players able to hold their position on that side of the ball just need the right schemes. If Duke Johnson can stay healthy which I sadly wouldn't bet on then he's more than capable of eye-popping numbers. We've got, like always, talent on the offensive side of the ball. Just need to get the right QB leader in there. 

Oh yeah and then there's THIS GUY :mark:






Is he a RB, WR, QB? Maybe he's all 3 rolled in to the greatest football player of all time. :


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Do any of you guys read Phil Steele's magazine? I buy it every year. So much information in there.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't spend money on magz anymore, Twitter is actually much more informative for zero the dollars. If I want to check out what East Buttfuck State U is doing and who's going to be starting this year I go there and right to the source, camp reports and the local beat writers. I try to watch at least every team once a year. Doesn't work out well these days as opposed to when I was younger but now I try to at least watch every Power 5 team once, then I'll pick and choose some of the mid majors to watch. What's so special about Phil Steele's magz? 

One thing I forgot to add about Marshall, the bulk of their offense are all pretty much undersized which would worry me a bit. Most of their big time play makers aren't even six-foot and Cato is only like 6'1 himself. 

ANYWAY :bow






Does he break the record this year?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Phil Steele has two pages of information on every single team. Its about 350 pages total. He has his own rating system and is much more accurate at predicting standings in comparison to other magazines. It's hard to explain all the info in there simply because there just is so much that it would be too time consuming. But yeah, its the only sports magazine thats worth a shit to buy.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Might have to check that out, they look like BOOKS.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Bearcats playing the Canes on October 11th. Are you ready Joel!?*:banderas


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

That's Family Weekend, breh. GONNA BE A BEATDOWN.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Phil Steele sucks. K-State, however, does not suck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas is still starting top 25?

It's from name alone. Obviously I want them to ge awesome but we need to see it first


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

UCLA/LSU are the 2 teams I'm interested in seeing..Both should be in the hunt at the end vying for the national title. LSU is a sure enough lock next year though imo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nevada :hb


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Georgia :hb


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Tough break for Duke, losing their top LB'er Kelby Brown to a torn ACL in his right knee. Already had torn his ACL in his left knee a few years back. 114 Tackles, 11 for loss and 2 picks last season. Defense definitely takes a hit. They were going to be weaker up front this season as it is.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Everett Golson. The Return. Should be interesting.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

http://collegefootball.ap.org/poll

AP Top 25 released. No real difference other than Mizzou in and Texas out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> http://collegefootball.ap.org/poll
> 
> AP Top 25 released. No real difference other than Mizzou in and Texas out.


*UCF got robbed imo. Other than that, it seems alright. I'm changing one of my predictions too. Stanford has Oregon's number. They will beat them again.

EDIT: 1 Alabama vs 4 Stanford
2 Florida State vs 3 Michigan State

Alabama over Michigan State ( the end result doesn't change ).*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think you can rob a team that loses its starting QB and RB, especially one in Bortles and Johnson. Willy Stanback will be a fine replacement for Storm but they're still figuring out who will actually be Bortles' replacement. Otherwise, they're set. They should crack the Top 25 in no time depending on who fills in at QB and how well he does. Especially with a game against Mizzou week 2.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Touché. UCF has 94 votes. They should crack very soon. I'm confident they can upend Mizzou.

I'm trying to find a poll that shows teams outside of the Top 25. I would think Cincinnati is between 40-50 anyways.

Your Canes already have 16 votes and Cincinnati 15. My guess is they're not too far apart from cracking the poll.*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think there are polls like that, just 'other receiving votes' like you said. I saw Utah State got 1 lul. Chuckie Keeton is a beast. Him and Rakeem Cato the two best unknown of QBs in the game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Lol Louisiana-Lafayette has 1 too :lol 
Glad they're showing Marshall some love. And screw Louisville. Glad they didn't make the poll. I want that Keg of Nails back... *


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Mark Hudpseth has turned that program around. They're returning the most starters in the Sun Belt. They're not too shabby a team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

rip to all MSU's opponents.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Braxton Miller out week 1 and possibly the whole season with shoulder injury suffered tonight. Same shoulder he had surgery on in February


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Brax is officially done.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*College Football: Whos gonna win the PLAYOFF?*

Bet he wishes he went to the league instead of staying in school another year


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Bet he wishes he went to the league instead of staying in school another year
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


and been a 5th rounder? Meh...He can still get that next April


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> and been a 5th rounder? Meh...He can still get that next April


At least he'd be getting paid while sitting out. But then again, he's probably gonna be getting paid anyway :kobe3


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Braxton Miller out week 1 and possibly the whole season with shoulder injury suffered tonight. Same shoulder he had surgery on in February





Perfect Poster said:


> rip to all MSU's opponents.


Told you. Mariota better watch out.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> At least he'd be getting paid while sitting out. But then again, he's probably gonna be getting paid anyway :kobe3


He rides around town nice...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

My best friend is a grad student at THE Ohio State University, and he is concerned.

I always like teams with new QB's though, other teams have no tape to study.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Concerned about what? Their schedule is light...3-4 losses max


----------



## DGarcia879 (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

^ I saw you guys extended the GOAT LARRY COKER. He's doing big thangz for that program.

Miami named their starting QB today and it's....



















UGGGHHHHH. Na, na, na, na.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DeVante Parker out 6-8 weeks for L'Ville, the guy is a straight up beast. Dyer also has a thigh bruise. Miami better not lose to them on Monday Night Football next week.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

:lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

North Carolina still hasn't named a QB either. 

Speaking of QBs, can't wait to see how Chuckie Keeton responds after tearing his ACL. Tenneesee isn't the biggest of tests defensively but I think they'll be a decent one compared to what he'll see the rest of the year in the MWC. 

Don't see A&M beating South Carolina tonight.

Do think Boise State pulls the upset. Yes, Chris Petersen left for UW. Yes, they return a total of zero offensive linemen. But, they have Jay Ajayi. One of the best backs in the nation. If they get him going early and often, Boise will win it late. Bo Wallace for Ole Miss is going to be NFL caliber and Laquon Treadwell is a fine #1 WR but Ajayi is a guy who can put the team on his back. With Petersen gone and Boise searching for a new identity, he will be it. 

Funny the guy up there posted about UTSA. I think the Road Runners and Cougars of Houston will be the little league Game of the Week. UTSA brings back 38 seniors on their squad, while Houston returns one of the best defenses in all of college football. Should be a tighter game than the 11 point swing Vegas is offering.

Oh yeah, also, early Saturday games note, Appalachian State and Michigan lock horns again on Saturday for the first time since 2007. So ummm.. yep.. there's that, too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm pretty pumped for A&M and SCar. Definitely want the Gamecocks to destroy the Aggies.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The secondary of that Abilene Christian school from last night was really bad. Really really bad :lol

Speaking of poor defenses, I'm expecting Mike Davis and SCar to run all over A&M tonight. 

My prediction: 34-17 South Carolina.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aggies were kicking ass when I turned it off. Either A&M has a godly offense or...shocker...Scar is overrated again. Kinda like what Kenny Hill has done though despite me being anti-Aggie.

Watching Ole Miss not live up their hype at the moment. Mid tier SEC schools are so over hyped.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow... Didn't see this coming at all. A&M were the ones that supposed to have a poor defense :lmao

Kenny Hill completely embarrassing SCar's defense. Mike Davis having rib issues all night. What an disaster this is...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Kenny Hill looked pretty damn good. 

Ole Miss is out here laying the fucking hammer down on these Boise State receivers... Jay Ajayi is getting crushed too. They got some hard hitters on that side of the ball. Not missing any tackles. Boise should still be up though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1388074-wf-nfl-ncaa-pickem-survivor.html

college pick em

sign up it starts tomorrow.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Wake held to -3 yards rushing on 27 carries for a -0.1 per rush average by UL-Monroe. Bout time to take them off the schedule, Deacs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lmao

That escalated quickly for Boise State. Jesus Christ. They just got erased from the planet in a blink of an eye. 28 fourth qtr points for Ole Miss. Bo Wallace caught on fire. GG.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Christ, we look awful.

Blown call on the fat guy touchdown or not, we still have no business looking this terrible against fucking Temple.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Wazzu and Rutgers game is pretty good, no D, but pretty good. Might go OT.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I've had a lot of depressing sports moments in my time, but this one is definitely gunning for a Top 10 spot.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Was Vandy supposed to be that good this year or something?


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

THE TEXAS LONGHORNS ARE GOING TO DESTORY EVERYONE YEAHHHAHHAHAHAHAA HOOK EM HORNS.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> Was Vandy supposed to be that good this year or something?


Vandy were projected to be in the mid-to-lower spot in the SEC East, but Temple were projected to be one of the worst in the nation. Check out CBS 128 ( teams 26-128 ). I'll screenshot Vandy & Temple.

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/rankings/cbs


















Sites have Temple with a team full of 1 stars; poor recruiting. Seems understandable because they've been atrocious for awhile now. Supposed to be a bottom feeder in our conference ( the AAC ). This surprised me ( as I'm sure a lot of fans are ).
Now I need to keep one eye open on them from this UC fan. Great win for the conference btw.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:kobe Stars are irrelevant when describing talent. Stars are based on who is recruiting a player, not how good a player actually is. Stars are click bait for the teams who have the most fans who subscribe to recruiting services.

So please get out of here with that 1 Star player bullshit.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking forward to some Taysom Hill, John O'Korne and Terrel Hunt tonight. Wanna see what Anu Solomon does for Arizona. Rich Rod has turned things around over there. They're not bringing back the Desert Swarm days just yet. Replacing Ka'Deem Carey will be a problem.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The new Navy uniforms :banderas










Spoiler: Full Attire








































Under Armour knocked it out the park.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

UConn fan...sucking it up against BYU tonight


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

No shame in that. BYU has a really good team this year. A formidable independent right next to Notre Dame.

Michigan State steamrolling their cupcake opener as expected. Syracuse is so bad :lol


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

Uconn has only been in Div 1 since 2000ish so its not totally horrible, happy Pasqualoni got the boot last year...no one wanted him in the first place since he screwed the pooch at Syracuse for years before and this was not Bob Diacos first choice, he'll stay 3 years max until a higher profile job opens up


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I still remember the UConn team that peaked ( along with Cincinnati ) in 2009 & 2010. That was a great time for the old Big East.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, good times...I think UConn can be a contending team..no national championships but a shot at the big boy bowl games would be nice...none of that Joes Crab Shack Bowl bull shizz


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

We're in a good place in the AAC ( since our programs dropped-off over the years ). Not exactly a conference full of powerhouses. It's pretty much equal ground and opportunity to gain back momentum. Well, maybe UCF is the exception. They seem to be a step above everyone ( even with the lost of Bortles ). Luckily Cincinnati doesn't play them . I'm a little scared of East Carolina too. Ruffin McNeill has done a great job with that program.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Good win for RU, even if it is Was St and the D got shredded. Paul James and Leonte Caroo are beasts.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Shots fired. Blast from the Past :banderas






We're going to see the Wolverines pride tomorrow ( especially from the fans ). Michigan better ( and will ) annihilate them.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

App State's first year in the FBS, they're going to be pretty pumped too... Michigan better at least just win this time lol.

WKU beat down a very solid Bowling Green team. Brandon Doughty chucked the pigskin around for 569 yards and 6 TDs. Bowling Green has found a solid #2 back in Fred Coppet. 

Houston laid a fucking egg in their brand new digs. Nice stadium, ugly performance. The punter Dylan Seibert saw a snap go over his head and he took a loss of 42 yards on the play. fpalm Larry Coker got the Road Runners playing hard.

Alabama transfer Dee Hart ripping apart the Colorado defense to the tune of 139 yards and 2 TDs. Fellow RB Treyous Jarrels, a JUCO transfer, has amassed 121 and a TD himself. Looks like a potent backfield. Colorado has a hell of a WR in Nelson Spruce. Sefo Liufau looks pretty good too behind center. 

Hell of a game in Syracuse. Nova missed the last second FG to go to OT. Both teams exchanged FGs in the first frame. Nova stone walled Cuse for the second straight OT at the Goal Line before Cuse pulled out a Fake FG for the TD from the 2 yard line. Nova then answered back with a fine play of their own, a double fake and toss for the TD. Nova got greedy and went for two, attempting to do so with a horrible play that went absolutely no where. Fun game indeed.

Anu Solomon era is off to a good start in Zona. 13/25 243 yards and 3 TDs in the first half. 

The Pete DiNovo and Willy Stanback era at UCF begins tomorrow in Dublin, Ireland against Penn State. Christian Hackenburg is no slouch for PSU. Game's at 8:30 AM. Should be a good one.

I've got UCLA on upset alert against UVA.

Chuckie Keeton #THERETURN and Rakeem Cato tomorrow. :mark: And Jacquez Johnson :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Did UTSA seriously destroy Houston? :lmao


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

I think LSU / Wisconsin steals the show today


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

CMU took care of business (although it was closer than I thought it would be), MSU more than took care of business. Now it's time to sit back, relax, and watch nonstop football all day :mark:


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

Gameday feature this morning on Appalachian State vs Michigan

I remember that game, was hungover and half dozing when that happened


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

Stone Cold! Stone Cold! by gawd Stone Cold Steve Austin is the guest picker on College Gameday!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Houston getting destroyed by UTSA on their first game playing in the new stadium. :lel


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Way to go Houston. That would leave a mark for the AAC. At least Temple got a signature win. Regardless of Vandy's position, it's always great to gain a victory from the SEC.

Brett Hundley :mark: :mark: :mark: UCLA :mark:

Appalachian State vs Michigan :mark: :mark: College Gameday is here!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Watching this UCLA game. A punt return just got called back because a player got his helmet knocked off and put it back on and kept playing.

Jesus christ.


Edit: I vote to rename the thread "Devin Funchess Appreciation Thread"

My lord :banderas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Myles Jack and Devin Funchess...2 most under appreciated players in college football today


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Navy with their usual relentless rushing attack. 29 rushing attempts. Only passed the ball twice so far. I knew OSU's offense would struggle without Brax, but their D-Line looks timid.

J.T. Barrett does not look good at all for OSU. Still another half to play though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love all these preseason TOP 10 teams having problems with teams that are supposedly far inferior. Everyone then acts like there are these potential HUGE UPSETS. Not really, you fools just overrated everyone.

The preseason poll just needs to die.

Wolverines getting some pointless revenge on APP ST lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MRMR clearly wasn't paying attention to MSU then :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

> College Football: Whos gonna win the PLAYOFF?





The 2 teams that makes the NCAA the most money.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas and ND aren't gonna play for the national title SW.


These refs are clearly pro UCLA and it's not even helping btw.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

UCLA have looked terrible, the only reason they're winning is because Virginia started a scrub QB who couldn't even throw the ball farther than 15 yards. UCLA got two pick 6's off of him and another defensive TD off a fumble return. If I'm not mistaken they've been outscored 20-7 since Virginia changed QB's.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.





MrMister said:


> I love all these preseason TOP 10 teams having problems with teams that are supposedly far inferior.


MSU didn't have any problems. Granted it was Jacksonville state...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MACK giving ESPN his top notch analysis :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> MSU didn't have any problems. Granted it was Jacksonville state...


Coincidentally I don't have a problem with MSU being top 10. Ohio St is ok too, but they're probably not top 10 without Miller. I also don't think Navy giving anyone a hard game is ever shocking. Teams just aren't used to that offense.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bama's defense looks smaller than normal..D might fall off this year but Kiffin's play calling will have Bama's offense carrying the team this year


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah WVU made Bama look really average on that opening drive. Tide was lucky to hold them to 3 there.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Coincidentally I don't have a problem with MSU being top 10. Ohio St is ok too, but they're probably not top 10 without Miller. I also don't think Navy giving anyone a hard game is ever shocking. Teams just aren't used to that offense.


I know, I just wanted to brag. Don't ruin this for me.

Oregon/MSU next week :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

everyone sign up let's go

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1388074-wf-nfl-ncaa-pickem-survivor.html




This is not your older brother's Crimson Tide.


WAIT A SECOND...Maybe I'm blind, but wasn't Bama short of the 1st down and it would've been 4th there? Anyone not watching will have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Im reaaaaaalllly interested in seeing how long Auburn goes with the Nick Marshall punishment...Whole game? Not if Ark keeps it up


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Keep on feeding Yeldon Bama.

Trickett looking reeeeaaal good right now. Bama are in for a game today.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

the Dark Lord Saban is not happy with tie scores

utter subjugation is the only true victory


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

/hides in case the Bears blow this in the second half


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

We got a doozy in the ATL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WVU/Bama is a pretty good game. Best one I've seen so far. Mountaineers came to play. 

I still don't think they win it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> WVU/Bama is a pretty good game. Best one I've seen so far. Mountaineers came to play.
> 
> I still don't think they win it.


Yep, this has been my favorite game today so far as well. WVU putting up quite the fight.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

Lifes rich pageant 

Bama fans at the game

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...ellent-alabama-fans-at-the-west-virginia-game


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Todd Gurley...smh.....smh......smh


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WVU fought well. Trickett's receivers didn't do him no justice though. Countless drop passes. Good win by Bama, but they have some issues on defense. Good thing it's only the first week.

Seminole time! 










Jameis Winston :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A&M is the only SEC team I've been impressed with so far.... oh yeah and Kentucky. :dino*


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

perhaps Jameis Winston will penetrate the defense if it will not bend to his will


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeldon showed out earlier, Gurley is now, and Fournette gets his shot in 20 minutes...Cant wait


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

OSU/FSU leader in the clubhouse for worst QB play of the day


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Yeldon showed out earlier, Gurley is now, and Fournette gets his shot in 20 minutes...Cant wait


Melvin Gordon is amused by your ignoring of him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Why? He isnt a SEC RB


Skill position wise, this is the fastest Wisconsin team I've ever seen


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought you were just naming top RBs.

UW really shouldn't throw more than 20 times this game. Just overpower LSU and don't get cute.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nah, just mentioning SEC ones at the moment due to the games I was watching..

Though this year's crop of NCAA RBs is quite exciting across the board


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

FSU on high alert right now. Up 3 in the 4th.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

This is scary. Defense looks inexperienced and has no leaders. Jameis looks like he has the pressure of the world on him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Costly fumble for OK State. FSU better capitalize.

EDIT: They did.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Damn, Okie St won't die.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

FSU got off the hook tonight. Running game was mediocre and Winston has a case of tunnel vision. Luckily they're facing a cupcake next week so they can fix their problems and have a confidence boost.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And now they get the easy victory next week and build from there.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Great game for Georgia tonight. Gurley looked amazing and Hutson Handegg looked pretty solid too. Also The Incredible Chubb looked pretty good too. UGA's RBs were pretty great all around. :mark:


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

That pass was turrible


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Look at LSU pull that off..hilarious


Fournette looked unsure out there, but it also didnt help that they had him running the option at times..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

These games were pretty fantastic. One of the best starts to a season I've ever seen.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Auburn 45
Arkansas 21

WAR DAMN EAGLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Tyreek Hill should have got the ball more for Oklahoma State. FSU needs to work on their no huddle defense, they were getting shredded when the Cowboys went hurry up. 

Horrible call by Wiscy to punt under 2 minutes. I don't care where they were or what the yardage was, LSU was on a roll and they were NOT getting that ball back.

James Franklin lucky to get his first win at Penn State, made some horrible decisions all game but got bailed out every time. Christian Hackenberg is a stud. Legit first rounder. Pete DiNovo shit the bed [3/8 18 yards] and George O'Leary made the change midgame and put in the Sophormore Justin Holman who proceeded to go 9/14 for 204 yards and a TD. Wild finish in Dublin. George O'Leary doesn't get the credit he deserves for being one of the better coaches in the game. Still not sure why Willy Stanback missed the game. It definitely had an affect on the Knights' offense. 

THE RETURN tomorrow night at Neyland Stadium.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*THE LONGHORNS ARE GOING TO WIN THE TITLE!*

YOU KNOW WHAT THE HORNS JUST DID, they BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF NORTH MOTHERFUCKING TEXAS!!!!!!!! YEAHHHH!!!!I guratee the horns will win the national title, THIS THE IS BEST TEAM OF ALL TIME. FLORDIA ST, BARELY BEAT OK ST, LOSERS ALL OF THEM. TEXAS WILL REGIN SUPREME ALL HAIL TEXAS!!!!

On a serious note, what did everyone think about the first game under Strong, I loved it, I think he offense needs work but their is an improvement in the defense. From the first week of the season who was the most impressive team so far to you, for me, I will say the Bulldogs, the way they beat Clemson, I like them in the SEC. 

BTW Every week I will come on here and if my horns win I will go YEAHHHHH TEXAS RULESSS GRETEST TEAM OF TIME. If they lose, I will go WHY WHY WHY!!! WAHHHH!!!! I AM A BABYY!!!!!! I SUCK MY THUMB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

CHUCKIE :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Note to FBS - Stop. Scheduling. North Dakota State. They're taking over a quarter of a million dollars ( $ 350,000 to be exact ) to play you and then embarrassing you in the process. They're not the cupcake you're looking for when scheduling. Far from it.

http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2014/8/30/6086977/north-dakota-state-fcs-fbs-STOP-PLAYING-THEM

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ncaaf/2014/08/30/north-dakota-state-bison-fcs-win-streak-iowa-state/14869879/



This makes the 5th straight season that North Dakota State has beaten an FBS.

2010 at Kansas: 6-3
2011 at Minnesota: 37-24
2012 at Colorado State: 22-7
2013 at Kansas State: 24-21
2014 at Iowa State: 34-14

Including 2007 when they beat Minnesota a first time ( 27-21 ). The NCAA should at least consider bringing them up to the FBS level now. It's about that time IMO.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The jump isn't an NCAA decision, it's one on a school level. I can see NDSU being complacent where they are, especially after just losing their coach. FCS is not as bereft of actual talent as you would have them think, they can get away with lower academic standards, so all those Big 12 guys who wanted to get in, but couldn't, are looking around at the next level. Montana was the USC of FCS for a while there.

It's easy picking on the bottom tiers of the Big 10 an 12.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Neither Gary Andersen nor Gordon himself provided a concrete answer in their postgame comments to the press, with Andersen reportedly even saying that he himself didn't know why Gordon slipped out of the gameplan. But both agreed on one thing: it wasn't due to an injury.
> 
> "There was a little bit of a scenario with Melvin being ready to go at halftime, but he came out, hit the long run and seemed OK," Andersen said, saying he believed Gordon to be "fine" after that.





> "Pretty much since I've been here, we've been coming up short in big games," Gordon said. "Obviously, people will say, `Wisconsin can't win a big game.' I'm pretty sure we'll be hearing that all year."


Georgia-North is already in shambles


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

re: NDSU What Stax said, and what conference would they even join? Mountain West I would guess, but they seem to be doing fine at FCS.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Not a good start for the Big Ten. Yes, they went 12-2 but it is not as good as could have been. Wisconsin blows a huge lead against LSU, Northwestern lost, Penn State and Iowa barely win. And of course, Ohio State was the odds-on fave to win the conference but almost lose to Navy. For all of those that bitch about the Big Ten getting no respect, this is why.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BruiserKC said:


> Not a good start for the Big Ten. Yes, they went 12-2 but it is not as good as could have been. Wisconsin blows a huge lead against LSU, Northwestern lost, Penn State and Iowa barely win. And of course, Ohio State was the odds-on fave to win the conference but almost lose to Navy. For all of those that bitch about the Big Ten getting no respect, this is why.


uhhhhh...nobody looked impressive Saturday..from any conference

It's week 1..Give teams time


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1388074-wf-nfl-ncaa-pickem-survivor.html

This is starting week 2 so there's still time to join!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

PSU was the underdog in their first game with a new coach, OSU still won by 17 with a freshman making his first career start. Iowa didn't look good and UW missed a big opportunity, but it could've been a lot worse.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I thought Wisconsin looked pretty good. I thought multiple teams looked pretty good. There's just not an obvious amazing dominant team this year after one week.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> I thought Wisconsin looked pretty good. I thought multiple teams looked pretty good. There's just not an obvious amazing dominant team this year after one week.


Their running game looked good, but ummm...50 passing yards and the busted coverage plays? Yikes..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The good news is they won't be playing LSU every week.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Stax, did you notice CHUCKIE's back foot was coming way off the ground on many of his passes? His mechanics are way out of whack. The burst wasn't there on his runs either. It's to be expected coming off of a major knee injury, but I was kind of disappointed. I thought he looked alright throwing on the run for the most part and his arm strength seemed okay. There were a few bad passes. Didn't help that his WRs dropped a lot of passes early that could have extended drives. Matt Wells also went away from the run on 2nd and 3 to start the 2nd half well in to Volunteer territory that completely killed what could have been a TD drive. 

Justin Worley looks like he may be good this year. Vols have a very nice young WR corp to surround him. How about Von Pearson's story? Worked at McDonalds and Bojangles after High School, played some JUCO, and scored a TD in his first game tonight on the big boy level. He's 23 years old. Pig Howard not only has the best name in college but the guy is versatile. Passed the ball once, ran it a bunch and caught a slew of passes. One rushing TD. This guy may have a bustout year. Still have to prove it against SEC level talent, but they've got talent on the offensive side of the ball. 










Saying though, this is what we've all waited for. Monday Night Football. Everyone and their mama wants to see the big bad Canes get back to the mountain top. 

With Devante Parker out for 8 weeks and Michael Dyer a game time decision with a thigh bruise for L'Ville, I'd be bummed if we don't win this game. That said, Eli Rogers is more than capable of stepping up in Parker's place as well Dominique Brown for Dyer. LJ Scott is a noob to look to in that backfield as well. Defensively, Charles Gaines is a stud CB so we'll have to pick on Andrew Johnson who's no slouch himself. Lost some talent to the NFL but they should still be a viable unit. Todd Grantham comes over as their new DC from Georgia and brings over his 3-4 defense, replacing Charlie Strong's 3-3-5. Have to pick on that linebacker corp.

Miami has to ease True Freshman Brad Kaaya in to his new starting role. Kaaya can solidfy himself as the starter going forward with a good performance. Loaded with talent on the offensive side of the ball this year. Can Duke stay healthy? Strong WR group with Coley, Dorsett and Lewis. Keep an eye out for newcomers Trayone Grey and Braxton Berrios. Both could be used in the return game and perhaps see a few snaps here and there elsewhere.

Lots of pressure on D'Onofrio and the defense. Dallas Crawford made the change from RB to Safety in the off season, excited to see what he can do. Jamal Carter should also see more time playing deep. Front seven is the biggest issue, if it can come together then we may be able to put this game away in the 3rd quarter. 

5th straight of college football, let's send everyone home happy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Canes :jose

GUTTED @ Coley's punt return being called back, Dorsett's catch being called back, and those fucking awful possessions after forcing the TOs deep into LOU territory. Could've and probably would've won if those went in Miami's favor. 

Kaaya was alright, I guess. I didn't expect a ton from him, being a true freshman, and the OL did him no favors. I expect him to improve leaps and bounds as the season progresses. I do wonder how they would've fared with Olsen or Heaps at the helm, though.

DENZEL is a true God, btw. I remain firm in my belief that both he and DUKE are among the best players @ their position in the entire NCAA.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Please don't forget that L'Ville had 13 players on the field for Kaaya's backwards pass. And that ineligible receiver downfield is rarely ever called in college, especially one THAT CLOSE TO ACTUALLY BEING LEGITIMATE. We got screwed by the refs and we got screwed by coach Coley's play calling. He was scared to let Kaaya loose who at one point was 6/8. Kaaya looked like a deer in headlights at times but after that TD to Walford, Coley should have unleashed the beast. Kaaya looked good for a True Freshman in his first game against a very good defense. Outside of 3rd downs, most of his pass plays were roll outs... and to the left no less fpalm. Let the kid sit in the pocket early in drives. I'd rather have seen him throw 4 picks that way.

That reverse to Duke on 3rd down inside the 10? Don't be fooled, that was actually meant for Duke to throw it back to Kaaya. fpalm What is Coley thinking with these plays? 4 times inside the Red Zone early on and we come out with 10 points. All of those quick passes to the flat? L'Ville was pressing all day and sniffing that shit out early. NO ADJUSTMENTS. Sickening. Best run of the day is to the edge. SO..LET'S STICK TO RUNNING UP THE GUT BOYS!..... Certainly didn't help that we have no real short yardage back.

Our first 3rd down conversion was late in the game. Against L'Ville, it was our FIRST going back to 2006 or some shit. Didn't convert one in the Bowl Game last year. PATHETIC.

I am fucking shocked, the defense actually STEPPED UP for once.... but yet, NO D'Onofrio is scared to let the dogs loose. It seemed like we sent heat twice. On both of the fumbles forced. Other than that, we played that same old soft ass zone. No adjustments by the coaching staff as a whole. On O and D. I won't go that hard on the D though because they did play their asses off, just the O kept going three and out and by the end of the 3rd the unit was GASSED.

Tough pill to swallow considering the horrible two calls that go against us. Outside of that, I tip my cap to L'Ville. They were without a few weapons on offense and showed that they still have plenty to go around. 

18 players from Dade and Broward on that team. Just Dade and Broward. Not counting Palm Beach and else where in Florida. Don't think they were jacked up for this game? We seemed flat at times and still were in a game for the most part where two of the worst calls you'll see all season held us back. 

This team will be lucky to play in front of 15,000 next week. fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't watch much of the game but when I did Louisville looked like the superior team.

lol Miami really tried a reverse pass back to the QB? Poor Hurricanes.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Seeing Miami performing like that yesterday has me optimistic about us going down there and getting a win. 
We already beat Virginia Tech a couple years ago. 
Now we need Miami added to our resume. That's after we shock Ohio State of course


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrMr your thoughts on Ash dying again after 1 game?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

₵A$H®;39166321 said:


> Seeing Miami performing like that yesterday has me optimistic about us going down there and getting a win.
> We already beat Virginia Tech a couple years ago.
> Now we need Miami added to our resume. That's after we shock Ohio State of course


What team?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Notorious said:


> MrMr your thoughts on Ash dying again after 1 game?


IT'S TYRONE TIME:mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> I didn't watch much of the game but when I did Louisville looked like the superior team.
> 
> lol Miami really tried a reverse pass back to the QB? Poor Hurricanes.


Miami hasn't been the same since Jacory said he was gonna wear a pink suit and have a pimp cup for the heisman ceremony


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> What team?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrMister said:


> IT'S TYRONE TIME:mark:


Sucks to see him hurt but god I hope Tyrone balls out so Ash doesn't have to start another game


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stave got the Yips...he's done http://www.foxsports.com/college-football/story/wisconsin-badgers-joel-stave-yips-090314


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Who ya'll got this week:
Oregon-MSU
U$C-Stanford
Michigan-Notre Dame


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Michigan State
Stanford
Notre Dame


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

Oregon 
Stanford
Michigan

I wouldn't pick Notre Dame even if Jesus showed up and gave me a teaser on the under


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MSU
USC
MICHIGAN


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

MSU
STANFORD
NOTRE DAME

Malik Zaire is duh future in Souf Bend. That game's a tossup for me though tbh and I'm just rolling with the home team. Gonna be good seeing Mariota going against an elite defense for once in Michigan State. 

Old Dominion looked pretty good in their first FBS game... NC State looked shaky against Georgia Southern but then again GA. Southern beat Florida last year so they're not exactly a slouch. Interested to see if OD can pull the big upset in Raleigh. 

Arizona is giving 7 points tonight to the fighting Larry Cokers of Texas-San An. Anu Solomon looked really good in his first game last week, but UTSA could pull the upset. UTSA is the most experienced team in the nation. Offensively, they have to step up from last week's performance vs Houston but defensively they are tough and could give Solomon fits. 

Tough spot for Swoopes to step in to for Texas. The rematch from last year's beat down in Provo. Luckily, this game is at home so the youngster should be a bit more at ease than having to start on the road. Will be keeping my eye on this one as the kid can make a quick name for himself. Taysom Hill ain't no joke doe.

Florida A&M is going to murder Miami.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Don't think it was mentioned in this thread, but Liberty gave UNC a good run for their money last week before a TAINT took all momentum in the mid-3rd.

Those FCS Flames had a strong showing. Rashad Jennings would be proud.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Anu Solomon is a fucking beast.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

It's Arizona 26 UTSA 23 late in the 4th quarter


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I lol'd. Good performance from the RoadRunners though. They almost had another quality win.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

That jump pass he threw to seal the deal fpalm 

I really like this Anu Solomon kid so far. Can't wait to see what he's got against Oregon in a few weeks. They should be 4-0 heading in to that game. Defense isn't that good and should get a proper beating, but I'm intrigued to see what the offense can muster. Rich Rod really does have them headed in the right direction.

Forgot to mention a couple of other games I got my eye on this weekend: Colorado State at Boise State. Boise St. is gonna be hungry after Ole Miss roughed them up. Really wanna see what Dee Hart and Treyous Jarrells have in store for a follow up to their Week 1 outburst. Speaking of

WASU road favorites at Nevada. Battle of Senior QBs in Halliday and Fajardo. Will Halliday put up another 500? Probably not, but there's a chance against that Nevada defense.

ECU's Shane Carden gotta be licking his chops after watching South Carolina give up 500+ in the air last week. Him and Justin Hardy are a lethal combination. Add in that potent young backfield and we could see an upset to further pile on to USC's embarrassing start. Carolina is going to be pissed after the A&M game though and I'd be surprised to see them come out flat. Steve Spurrier looking for his 200th SEC victory.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Make fun of the Nevada defense, sure, but Nevada is returning more starters than just about any team in the country. Yes the defense sucked in the past, but those were all under experienced under classmen.

I don't think it will be a Cal 2010 again though. Though WazzU's Jim Mastro returning to Reno after helping Ault create the Pistol should be fun.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

James Conner tearing it up for Pitt. 

LolBostonCollege. That is all.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Conner could be this year's Andre Williams. Chris James looked good too. They got some bullies in that backfield.

STAX, the only good thing about Nevada's defense is this brute.










Defense is looking alright so far after the first drive.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm holding my breathe still


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was gonna ask you Stacks if that mullet guy still played for Nevada.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yep, we still got the Nasty Boy


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *A&M is the only SEC team I've been impressed with so far.... oh yeah and Kentucky. :dino*


Most SEC teams play vanilla against teams they are certain they will beat. 

My South Carolina pick....fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I think Halliday is on pace to throw over 60 times :lol. He's just flinging the ball everywhere. I know WSU must love to air it out, but a little running game wouldn't hurt.

I'm lovin their red helmets though. Wish we bust out ours other than in bowl games...



















:moyes1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They said he had a game last season with 89 attempts


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mind blown. That's an absurd # of attempts. But hey, it's their philosophy :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh god, they mentioned the TT game in Reno where we lost because we fumbled going in to the end zone :cuss:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I'll eat my crow on doubting the Nevada defense. Solid game. I expected an offensive explosion with Fajardo and Halliday on the field but instead we got the opposite. If Nevada doesn't get that one tip picked earlier we may have seen it. 

Everybody ready for the unveiling of Maryland's new mascot tomorrow?










This is not a joke.










I promise.










This is last year.










Are there PED tests for Mascots?

Not sure if he's gonna be at the game tomorrow vs USF or not. Either way, look out for Marlon Mack. Freshman got skills for the Bulls.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

It looks like Reptile from Mortal Kombat :lmao

Or a hybrid of Shredder and one of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

It looks ridiculous but I expect nothing less from a team that thought this was a good uniform idea


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Holy shit I wish we had ninja turtles as our mascot. :lmao

All we got is Hairy Dawg, Uga, and Spike, aka Hairy's mentally challenged cousin.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dude UGA is awesome. Top 5 mascot.

I'm surprised it took them this long to have a ninja turtle.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> Well, I'll eat my crow on doubting the Nevada defense. Solid game. I expected an offensive explosion with Fajardo and Halliday on the field but instead we got the opposite. If Nevada doesn't get that one tip picked earlier we may have seen it.
> 
> Everybody ready for the unveiling of Maryland's new mascot tomorrow?
> 
> ...


I think I speak for everyone when I ask this

What in the blue hell is that?


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

the Duck is killing it this morning


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

I live in CT, I don't have a dog in this fight so to speak

but I think at home, Oregon is going to light Sparty up


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't wait for Navy to join the AAC next year. Their style of football is just beautiful.


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Miami hasn't been the same since Jacory said he was gonna wear a pink suit and have a pimp cup for the heisman ceremony


Miami hasn't been "Miami" since the 2005 Peach Bowl.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

USC vs Stanford :mark:
Oregon vs Michigan State :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Headed to Memorial Stadium in Berkeley. GO BEARS!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

U DUB SMASHING IT ALREADY


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

We got a shootout in Seattle.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ah Eastern Washington. Pretty decent FCS program. Wish they were playing on their field though.










:moyes1


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

BACK ON TOP~!


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

What a relief.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Shoutout to Vernon Adams Jr. 31/46, 476 yards, 7 touchdown passes in that lost to the Huskies. Just an epic performance from him. They almost gained another victory from a Pac-12 school ( last year was against Oregon State ). Not too shabby for an FCS.

Stanford just lost. Welp... There goes my playoff prediction.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Huge interception.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Seen better than EWU's stadium, I believe it's Central Arkansas with a purple field :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:krillin












Watching this Oregon-MSU game. Waiting for the Spartans to go into full throttle.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

We are fucking awful. I don't know how it happened, but we went from world beaters to terrible overnight, and it goes way beyond losing players to graduation or the NFL. It even goes beyond replacing James Franklin, or at least it should. Derek Mason appears to be in way over his head. He named Patton Robinette as the starter last week but yanked him immediately after Robinette went 4/6 for 38 yards. His replacement, Stephen Rivers (Rick Santorum supporter and all-around fuck-boy Philip Rivers's shitty younger brother) has since gone 18/50 for 246 yards and 2 INTs (including a pick-6, which should come as NO shock since our offensive coordinator Karl Dorrell was the Texans' QBs coach last year), yet Mason refused to bench Rivers at any point during what was a historically bad passing performance (24th-lowest QB Rating since 2000). On top of that, our running back Ralph Webb has looked really good, but we seem to always try to throw the ball in critical situations. And the defense, which is struggled to transition to Mason's preferred 3-4 defense, just looks lost out there. They held down the fort big time in the red zone, but otherwise, they're struggling to figure out assignments and have looked tentative in both games. It's tough to force turnovers when you're always a step late on plays.

Bottom line is: I understand that there will be some growing pains, but this has gone way beyond what anyone expected. This is arguably the worst a Vanderbilt team has played in 20 years, and that's really saying something. The players have been getting no leadership from the sidelines, and something needs to drastically change in the next 10 games, or Derek Mason might not be long for the head coaching ranks.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> Waiting for the Spartans to go into full throttle.


3rd quarter stats:

Oregon - 142 total yards
Michigan State - 38 total yards

20 straight points allowed by MSU.

Welp... There's that. Marcus Mariota single-handily taking over the game.

EDIT: Now everyone under the sun is scoring. Maybe a few fans and the mascot can join in...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Missed tackles on two third downs on two consecutive drives that cost MSU. That's what cost them.

And the offense insisting on running it when they should be passing to set up the run.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck. I don't think Langford got that... Just no blocking. No type of push...

EDIT: Nice 3 and out stand by the D. Getting the ball right back.

Nvm. Tip pass; just gave Oregon the ball back... fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CAL 

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Enjoyable game to attend. Two weeks into the season and the Bears have already doubled their wins total from last year! :mark: :cheer


Meanwhile...



> ESPN Stats & Info ✔ @ESPNStatsInfo
> Follow
> Stanford had nine trips inside the USC 30 in the loss. Seven times it resulted in 0 points. #USCvsSTAN


:aryalol 

LOL STANFORD, LOL DAVID SHAW

:side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:mark: Trojans, gotta love the heels of the NCAA


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Michigan is two minutes away from being shut out for the first time in the Notre Dame rivalry. 

I don't care if it's Rice and a sluggish Michigan team, but the Irish look pretty damn good.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

B1G laying a turd again. This conference isn't gonna get any respect until they up some of these head coaches instead of MAC retreads. Aside from Meyer and Dantonio, is there any coach that people think could be a serious contender? Franklin maybe (though it'll take more than two games and a few recruiting classes for me to think that), but other than that, Hoke, Ferentz, Fitzgerald, Beckman, Hazell, Pelini, etc. don't inspire a lot of confidence. 

These AD's need to go out, dish out some real money for guys that can coach if they wanna be relevant anytime soon.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A pick six to end the Notre Dame - Michigan rivalry. Lmao.

Edit: They called it back for roughing the passer, on the return. Damn college rules.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Michigan just got stomped. And a pick 6 for good measure ( but it was called back :lol )

I'm not shocked by none of these scores right now. I knew Notre Dame would handle Michigan, but getting completely shut out like that?! Seems like they were still partying after their revenge win last week...

BYU should've been ranked to start the year. Looks like they've sent a message to the voters. Took the Longhorns to the slaughter house.

J.T. Barrett is so bad. I can't fuckin wait until Cincinnati plays Ohio State. Starting to feel more and more confident we can pull the 'upset'. VT should be up more if it weren't for their own QB hiccups. That and a lack of a running game.

UCLA is a little overrated. It's still early in the game and I expect they'll pull away from Memphis, but they didn't look so good last week against Virginia either. I have high expectations for Brett Hundley ( even as far as a Heisman finalist ). Hope he can breakout.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

damn OSU fans just bounced, filing out like the big screen just started playing Crossroads


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

and there's this 



> Brett McMurphy ✔ @McMurphyESPN
> Follow
> Sept. 17, 1988: Last time Ohio State, Michigan & Mich. State all lost on the same day


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

Nana couldn't stand OSU losing to those damn Hokies, so she died of shame


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> B1G laying a turd again. This conference isn't gonna get any respect until they up some of these head coaches instead of MAC retreads. Aside from Meyer and Dantonio, is there any coach that people think could be a serious contender? Franklin maybe (though it'll take more than two games and a few recruiting classes for me to think that), but other than that, Hoke, Ferentz, Fitzgerald, Beckman, Hazell, Pelini, etc. don't inspire a lot of confidence.
> 
> These AD's need to go out, dish out some real money for guys that can coach if they wanna be relevant anytime soon.


At least you guys aren't overrated anymore:side:


Texas is fucking abysmal. And now I get to watch Dallas suck and get stomped tomorrow. So glad football back.:mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

And Michigan didn't just lose, they lost 31 to zip. Big Ten just did a complete faceplant today.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Brahs. Can anyone confirm that this guy is still alive?










Old Dominion was so close. They were up 21-10 on NC State. fpalm. 

Ball State let Iowa off the hook. Wild finish in the Texas Tech/UTEP game. 

ECU gave South Carolina all they could handle too. Were up 13-7 in the 2nd. Can't believe no body talks about or even knows about Justin Hardy yet. Dude is going to be a legit early rounder next year. The QB Shane Carden, too. I didn't watch the game with all of the Main Events that were on but I'm definitely tuning in for their next two against VA Tech and UNC. 

Sticking with the future NFL talent no one really notices trend, Jay Ajayi finally getting on track. 31 carries, 219 yards and 2 TDs against CSU. Disappointed with the Rams' duo of HArt and Jarrells. After big a huge Week 1, Hart went 10 for 16 and Jerrells 5 for 7. Where was that defense against Ole Miss, Boise? fpalm.

Speaking of Ole Miss, I can't wait to see that defense put up to their first real test vs Alabama in a couple of weeks. They lay the fucking hammer down on every tackle. Got some weapons on offense, too. I think Bo Wallace is a little better than where most people have him. 

Abdullah's run to beat.. McNeese?!?! Nasty. Gonna enjoy having to play this dude in two weeks...syke. 

Good to see Chuckie Keeton get the wheels in motion today. Still rusty in the pass game but it'll come back to 'em.

Considering Texas D couldn't do anything to stop Taysom Hill, I thought the kid Swoopes looked alright. There's potential.

Another good day for Christian Hackenberg as well.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> At least you guys aren't overrated anymore:side:
> 
> 
> Texas is fucking abysmal. And now I get to watch Dallas suck and get stomped tomorrow. So glad football back.:mark:


Sorry for your teams, bros. You guys are more than welcome to Gurley Gang bandwagon and cheer for UGA and Hutson Handegg with me.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

didn't they get lit up by the same guy last year? you think they'd learn


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

TAYSEY TAYSOM. 



₵A$H®;39315473 said:


> Shoutout to Vernon Adams Jr. 31/46, 476 yards, 7 touchdown passes in that lost to the Huskies. Just an epic performance from him. They almost gained another victory from a Pac-12 school ( last year was against Oregon State ). Not too shabby for an FCS..


OH SHIT. You just brought this to my attention. Apparently, this dude has Russell Wilson like game. He lit up #25 Oregon State last year, too. Guess who EW plays in their first game next year? OREGON. This dude can make an even bigger name for himself with a good performance in that one. I gotta watch a bit of EW this year now. 

fpalm at UW though, amirite? Ranked 25th to start the year. Could be 0-2 right now with losses to Hawaii and EW. They really lucked up in that Hawaii game, didn't see any of this one but they were on the ropes again. Chris Petersen era is off to a rocky start. 

The Pac 12 is back this year. I got Arizona as a sleeper, not to win their division, but to make noise and give the powerhouses fits throughout the year. They have to get past that vaunted WOLFSTAX defense next week though and then CAL before they start the bulky part of their schedule @OREGON and then home vs USC.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Not been overly impressed with Mizzou so far but they have easily won their two games like they should have. I think Maty Mauk is going to be a star quarterback and this Mizzou team can still contend in the East.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Look out for UCF next week man. Justin Holman looked pretty good after O'Leary benched Dinovo in the 2nd half against Penn State opening week. Willy Stanback and Rannell Hall should be back, too, so it'll be a completely different look than what was seen in the Penn State game. Should be a pretty good game. If you guys pull it out, I think you could go in to the Georgia game unbeaten. South Carolina looks really suspect right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

A week after beating WazzU, Nevada travels to Tucson to face the Wildcats next week.

On 10/18 is the big showdown in Provo with BYU, I hope both teams go in undefeated, because they should both be ranked by that point. BYU is going to get a lot of hype coming up, as they have a string of Thursday/Friday night ESPN games. Nevada's big hurdle in that stretch is the arch nemesis Boise State, but that's a home game. Looking way ahead is always fun.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Something tells me Brady Hoke won't be calling out Notre Dame again anytime soon.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

cactus_jack22 said:


> didn't they get lit up by the same guy last year? you think they'd learn


When the white guy Mormon QB is outrunning multiple defenders to the end zone, you know you're fucked. Those were just awful angles there. It's like everyone thinks to themselves...I HOPE THAT OTHER GUY MAKES A PLAY.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Joel Anthony said:


> The Pac 12 is back this year. I got Arizona as a sleeper, not to win their division, but to make noise and give the powerhouses fits throughout the year. They have to get past that vaunted WOLFSTAX defense next week though and then CAL before they start the bulky part of their schedule @OREGON and then home vs USC.


Yeah, the Pac 12 looks stronger this year, at least out of the gate. At the same time it seems conceivable that the Bears could go 5-0 to start the season... :agree:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is Nevada vs Cal series done now? Or do we have one game left at Cal?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm rather sure that it is done, *Stax*. No game scheduled between the two this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

> 2014
> 08/30 - Southern Utah
> 09/05 - Washington State
> 09/13 - at Arizona
> ...


Guess we finished it a couple years ago :hmm: Went 2-1 I guess.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I was reading up on the Kentucky defense a bit today. I'm a little intrigued. It seems they run a base 4-2-5. Would the resident Kentucky fan like to shed some information on who are the big boys in that defense? I'm hearing about a solid young DB and a really good middle LBer. Interested to see what they do with Florida next week. Mark Stoops seems to be running a tight ship there. Assuming a lot of Wildcat fans are pumped up for that game and have legit hopes.



Stax Classic said:


> A week after beating WazzU, Nevada travels to Tucson to face the Wildcats next week.


Get ready for the ANU SOLOMON show.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Chrome said:


> Something tells me Brady Hoke won't be calling out Notre Dame again anytime soon.


I'd assume because they'll never play each other again....


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

It's early but looking at BYU's schedule I think there is a real chance they could run the table. 

vs Houston
vs Virginia	
vs Utah State
@ UCF
vs Nevada	
@ Boise State	
@ Middle Tennessee	
vs UNLV
vs Savannah State	
@California


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

@Boise and @UCF will definitely be tough games.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Gunner Kiel era has begun in Cincinnati. First game of his college career against Toledo and he was 16-19 in the first half with 294 yds and 4 TDs. Man he has got an incredible arm. His accuracy is really impressive and he is threading that needle pretty good for a freshman. Granted it is against the Rockets, but I am really impressed with what I have seen so far.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The Kiel World Tour...has finally found a home?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> The Kiel World Tour...has finally found a home?


Indeed. He now plays just an hour from where he grew up.

Maybe now we can get into a real conference :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Gunner Kiel era has begun in Cincinnati. First game of his college career against Toledo and he was 16-19 in the first half with 294 yds and 4 TDs. Man he has got an incredible arm. His accuracy is really impressive and he is threading that needle pretty good for a freshman. Granted it is against the Rockets, but I am really impressed with what I have seen so far.


Gunner is a myth :banderas

25/37, 418 yards, 6 touchdowns!!! UC!!! BEARCATS!!! UC!!! BEARCATS!!! UC!!! BEARCATS!!!

I'm disappointed in our running game though. Couldn't do anything ( even with 3 man fronts ). Tubby needs to fix that. I knew the defense would be bad, but Toledo embarrassed us. They turned a 34 point deficit into a one touchdown game. Facepalm worthy effort tonight. But a win is a win.

Our offense is just as good as it was when Tony Pike was here. But because of that defense, we're probably going to be in a lot of shootouts.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah the defense didn't look good, but remember it was their first game, while Toledo already had 2 under their belts. Sucks to start the season with two straight bye weeks. Now that they got their feet wet against some competition, hopefully we may see some improvement. I'll save my worrying for later, and right now I'm just going to enjoy the offense as raw as it looked tonight.
:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm licking my lips for that Ohio State game. They're in for one hell of a surprise.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Bearcats vs the State of Ohio in the first three games of the season :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:mark:

We're ready!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Ohio State is going to lose that game.


----------



## Loquacious (Aug 29, 2014)

East Caroline is about to knock off Virginia Tech


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Due to rain delay CBS is showing Bama/Auburn again..cold blooded


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Holy shit I didn't see the curb-stomping getting this ugly on the coast of Lake Washington.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kaaya and Dorsett :allen1

Dorsett nearly had another massive play before the starters were taken out. Would've easily set the record for most receiving yards in a game in Canes history. Kaaya was fantastic, and I'm very excited to have him as Miami's QB for the next few years. James Coley let him play much more free than he had the previous two games, and he took full advantage. The confidence he gets from this game should definitely help him for the rest of the season. Even more impressive when you consider that the Canes' most skilled receiver (Stacy Coley) was out. This sets up an interesting game against Nebraska. Abdullah is one of the best RBs in the country and I expect he'll have his way with the defense, but we'll see.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A&M *and Kentucky of course* is clearly the best team in the SEC. After what they did to South Carolina and now what SC is doing to Georgia. Amazing.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

For those who saw how many receiving yards ECU's WR had without a TD and were wondering if that was a record, Nate Burleson has the record for most yards without a TD, off the top of my head it 297 yards. That's some Calvin Johnson down at the 1 shit.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What's the song that's playing right now in the Georgia/SC game? :kappa


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

So Iowa State beat Iowa? Didn't think things could get worse for the Big 10


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Texas is beating UCLA? da fuck.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

USC. :lel


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

TomahawkJock said:


> Texas is beating UCLA? da fuck.


I haven't been watching, did Hundley get knocked out of the game?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

USC-BC just felt like a trap game, week after big win vs Stanford, on the road. Not that surprising.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Smh. I knew East Carolina would win. Should've went with my gut when I made these week picks...


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just more pain for Texas fans getting beat by Rick Neuheisel's kid.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*sigh* We almost beat the Wildcats. Suspended a couple defensive starters and still covered 28-35.

Good time for a bye and LOLSJSU coming up before Boise.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> B1G laying a turd again. This conference isn't gonna get any respect until they up some of these head coaches instead of MAC retreads. Aside from Meyer and Dantonio, is there any coach that people think could be a serious contender? Franklin maybe (though it'll take more than two games and a few recruiting classes for me to think that), but other than that, Hoke, Ferentz, Fitzgerald, Beckman, Hazell, Pelini, etc. don't inspire a lot of confidence.
> 
> These AD's need to go out, dish out some real money for guys that can coach if they wanna be relevant anytime soon.


As for the Hawkeyes, too much money wrapped up in Ferentz. It would take quite a few hat-passings to get the coinage to run him out. All the newspapers here and radio/TV folks told us was that Iowa would be exciting this year to watch. Some people even thought Iowa would be 10-0 before Wisconsin and Nebraska (considering the fact Ohio State, Michigan, and Michigan State aren't on the schedule this season I think 8-2 and 9-1 would have been possible). However, they once again did the same old shit against Iowa State they did against Northern Iowa and Ball State. He's doing the same shit every year and it's not working. 

But the Big Ten sucked again Saturday. Indiana loses to Bowling Green, Maryland losing to a bottom-feeding Big 12 team in West Virginia, and Illinois and Purdue both got rolled. Only Ohio State and Nebraska looked anything remotely impressive. I know Michigan beat the other Miami, but it was much closer than the final score indicated. 

This is a major problem now...the conference top-to-bottom is brutal. They always lay an egg against top competition outside the conference. Something has to change as a whole. Nebraska was to be a game-changer for the Big Ten/12/14, but they are clearly not the dominant Nebraska of eras-past. Maryland and Rutgers only made sense for the money of capturing the Washington DC and New York City/New Jersey markets (even though most people in those areas don't care one iota for college sports).


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Joel Anthony said:


> I was reading up on the Kentucky defense a bit today. I'm a little intrigued. It seems they run a base 4-2-5. Would the resident Kentucky fan like to shed some information on who are the big boys in that defense? I'm hearing about a solid young DB and a really good middle LBer. Interested to see what they do with Florida next week. Mark Stoops seems to be running a tight ship there. Assuming a lot of Wildcat fans are pumped up for that game and have legit hopes.


Damn, I was pulling for Kentucky. Their defense really is nice, but it turned in to a shootout in the second half. The Gaytors got lucky as shit on 4th and goal from I think the 3 or 4 when Driskel threw the game tying touchdown after the play clock expired in OT. I'd be willing to bet my asshole's virginity that Kentucky doesn't give up the TD if the correct call is made, Florida is pushed back and they have to replay the 4th down. What a game, though. Gaytors fought through it and deserved the win. A big drop by Kentucky in the last minute of regulation or else they more than likely kick a long FG to forego OT and straight up win it. I was very impressed. Hopefully UK doesn't let this get them too down and they continue to play well. Going in to the game I was more interested in their defense, but I saw a lot of bright spots on that offense. Namely Garrett Johnson. 

Tons of FLAWDA boys on that Kentucky team showing out. 



cactus_jack22 said:


> It's early but looking at BYU's schedule I think there is a real chance they could run the table.
> 
> vs Houston
> vs Virginia
> ...


They should. Boise State has kind of gotten things together since the Ole Miss game though. Think that'll be their toughest. UCF could be tough but after seeing what they did again Mizzou, I'd be surprised if BYU doesn't go in to Orlando and handle them. UVA would be tough in Virginia but in Utah, BYU should roll.



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> Kaaya and Dorsett :allen1
> 
> Dorsett nearly had another massive play before the starters were taken out. Would've easily set the record for most receiving yards in a game in Canes history. Kaaya was fantastic, and I'm very excited to have him as Miami's QB for the next few years. James Coley let him play much more free than he had the previous two games, and he took full advantage. The confidence he gets from this game should definitely help him for the rest of the season. Even more impressive when you consider that the Canes' most skilled receiver (Stacy Coley) was out. This sets up an interesting game against Nebraska. Abdullah is one of the best RBs in the country and I expect he'll have his way with the defense, but we'll see.


Abdullah is going to rape us. Duke Johnson needs to take over in response, he should have put up an easy 120 in at least one of the last two weeks. This would be an AMAZING week to do so. How did my boy Trayone Gray look? Didn't get a chance to watch the game. I'm glad Berrios is getting a lot of rub for a youngster. Kaaya, Yearby, Gray and Berrios are the future of this offense and damn it's going to be a beautiful one. [email protected] the "Heaps should have started" people. I hear he's looked pretty bad in his few snaps. I'd rather have the team go winless after week 1 and let Kaaya grow then change it up for anyone other than Williams. 

Sucks about AQM, was wondering why he wasn't out there first 2 weeks.



₵A$H®;39560225 said:


> Smh. I knew East Carolina would win. Should've went with my gut when I made these week picks...


See page 21 or so. I'm glad people finally giving ECU some love. Carden and Hardy are top NFL talent. They're going to destroy overrated before the seasons started UNC this week.



Stax Classic said:


> *sigh* We almost beat the Wildcats. Suspended a couple defensive starters and still covered 28-35.
> 
> Good time for a bye and LOLSJSU coming up before Boise.


Did you enjoy the Anu Solomon show?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Who? I passed out before the game started, 8pm PST games are fucking bullshit


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Best Freshman QB in the game, homie.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Mizzou gonna steamroll Indiana then beat the damn Gamecocks. We want revenge!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Still in mourning...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510950477216100352


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> See page 21 or so. I'm glad people finally giving ECU some love. Carden and Hardy are top NFL talent. They're going to destroy overrated before the seasons started UNC this week.


No doubt bro. I mentioned ECU before when going over the AAC ( forgot what page though and I'm too lazy to look back :lol ).

They're going to give Cincy all they can handle.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/jameis...b-still-needs-to-grow-up-020131876-ncaaf.html


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^ http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2014...on-a-table-at-fsu-and-yelled-f-k-her-right-in

:lmao plz make this the title. this guy is going to be a legend.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Flex, if you are listening, please make your way back to FSU for their homecoming and get me Jameis' autograph. Thanks. You can give it to me when you stop in Athens back on your way to Chicago. :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Winston suspended for entire game.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Aid180 said:


> Flex, if you are listening, please make your way back to FSU for their homecoming and get me Jameis' autograph. Thanks. You can give it to me when you stop in Athens back on your way to Chicago. :side:


Lol. Athens is actually one of my favorite campuses in the country. UGA is a beautiful school.

Going on vacation for the ND/FSU game on Oct 18. Don't have the pull to get in close with the players and Jameis, but I'll try to get a couple of autographs!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm so fuarking pissed that Florida State is going to throw away a National Championship because somebody said fook her right in the poosay.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This has to be a conglomerate effect of the rape accusation, stealing crab, and FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY.

Acting like an idiot and yelling that on campus isn't a big deal if you haven't seriously fucked up like he has.


Noles still beat Clemson btw.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

The ECU Pirates are really deadly.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah... So glad Cincy is going to be hosting ECU later on in the year. I think it's about time to rank those guys.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Winston suits up, told to fuck off.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Six unanswered TDs in less than 1.5 quarters today for U Dub. Bring on Stanford.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

never doubted FSU for a single second today


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hail Mary at the end of Arizona game - WOW!

They must of had the camera's near the student section because after every flag against them they were chanting "bullshit!" than they were chanting "i believe that we will win!" somehow they did, I can't believe that finish, Cal should be kicking themselves they lost that one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BC wins again. :mark:

Need to make it down there for another game this year. Atmosphere is awesome.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

That Oregon-Wazzu game was a lot closer than expected, Pac-12 has some really good QB's that Halliday kid is good they just have no balance on offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Badgers put up 644 rushing yards today.

lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Hail Mary at the end of Arizona game - WOW!
> 
> They must of had the camera's near the student section because after every flag against them they were chanting "bullshit!" than they were chanting "i believe that we will win!" somehow they did, I can't believe that finish, Cal should be kicking themselves they lost that one.


...That was... traumatizing. 

The only good news is that Sonny ***** will not be with Cal beyond next season. At least I do not want to believe that he will be with Cal beyond next season. Cal should have hired McIntyre, not *****. Sonny's teams score fast but they play less than zero defense. And ***** never had a chance to lure the recruits required to sustain the style of "Sun Belt football" in the athletically superior Pac-12. Mike Leach, meanwhile, is the high-end version of ***** and even Leach is experiencing considerable trouble implementing that form of play where he coaches. Two 14-point leads blown. 36 points allowed in the fourth quarter. Saddest of all I was prescient, knowing that their 28-6 halftime lead was likely to be blown in the second half. Horrendous play-calling for a team which is among the youngest in the entire country is a toxic mix. Damn it all, Cal, you infernally piece of shit football program. 

...Alas... Colorado next week, eh? We got this.

Go, Bears!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:deandre


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What kind of offensive system do they run at New Mexico? :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I assume they run the ball a lot, and that line is from a win over rival NMSU.

And the one attempt guys were trick plays.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bearcats are 2-0, but I don't like their chances next week in Columbus. That defense is looking unpredictable and Kiel hasn't figured out how to look off his receivers yet.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Bearcats are 2-0, but I don't like their chances next week in Columbus. *That defense is looking unpredictable* and Kiel hasn't figured out how to look off his receivers yet.


Unpredictable?! :lol

That's a kind word. By that you mean "scaring the crap out of you because you don't know when they're going to give up a big play but it's coming", then you're right. Just like how I pointed out last week. Every game is probably going to be a shootout. I can already see that ECU game being something like "59-56" :lol

Our offense is great. But our defense is just as bad. This should be a fun and stressful year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL. Jameis was NOT supposed to suit up for warm ups with the other FSU QB's before the Clemson game. The choice to do so was Jameis' alone, which explains Jimbo's look of dejection and why Jameis was subsequently handed a game long suspension.

FAMOUS JAMEIS.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Anu Solomon bros. Anu Solomon. That's it for this week. Want to get in to a lot of stuff but don't really have the time. Canes just being the Canes lately, nothing new. Good news is that Shalalala is gone and we did get back to thuggin' it out there, should have started earlier in the game. Cinci might actually own us, Cash. fpalm



El Conquistador said:


> Don't have the pull to get in close with the players and Jameis, but I'll try to get a couple of autographs!


I'm cool with Keith Bryant's brother, and run in to Keith here and there. Don't badger him about shit other than how he's progressing but I'm sure if he's cool with Winston I could probably set something up for you.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> Cinci might actually own us, Cash. fpalm


We have a Division 1-AA defense, so it's going to be interesting :lol

I miss those Mark Dantonio days I can tell you that. We might not have been that good offensively back then, but at least we didn't play two-hand touch on defense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

WazzU struggled to score 13 pts vs Nevada, but almost beat Oregon :huh:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;39972330 said:


> We have a Division 1-AA defense, so it's going to be interesting :lol
> 
> I miss those Mark Dantonio days I can tell you that. We might not have been that good offensively back then, but at least we didn't play two-hand touch on defense.


He's doing just fine at MSU thank you very much :


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Perfect Poster said:


> He's doing just fine at MSU thank you very much :


So it appears... 











Story of our program though. Brian Kelly, Butch Jones, etc... We get used like hookers :lol. Hopefully Tuberville takes us to that next step before he leaves us too.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

₵A$H®;39987145 said:


> Hopefully Tuberville takes us to that next step before he leaves us too.


I honestly don't think coach Tubs is going to be leaving us for greener pastures like the other, younger guys. If anything, I wonder if it is too little, too late to even attempt to be competitive in the new Uber-Conference Era.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> I honestly don't think coach Tubs is going to be leaving us for greener pastures like the other, younger guys. If anything, I wonder if it is too little, too late to even attempt to be competitive in the new Uber-Conference Era.


Imo we can still compete with some of the marquee schools. These next few weeks will probably dictate our future honestly. If we run the table and be included in one of the "New Year's Six" bowls, then our realignment in the Power 5 in the near future ( most likely the ACC or Big 12 ), would be realistic. 

You probably disagree with me, but I think the AAC is a solid conference.


Cincinnati
East Carolina
Houston
UCF

Cincinnati ( including them other 3 ) can hold their own with quite a few programs in the Power 5. We proved it time after time. And with the addition of Navy next year, that's another solid program to strengthen the AAC. Imo I'd rather be a 'big fish in a small pond' than a 'small fish in a big pond'. But I can't lie and say being a member of the ACC or Big 12 wouldn't be cool. We just have to cross our fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

How bout them Monarchs of Old Dominion though? Having a really fine first year in the FBS. Taylor Heinicke has been pretty impressive from what little I've seen of him so far. Want to see what happens when he plays Marshall in two weeks. I'm looking forward to that end of the year game in Boca against FAU. Definitely going to that game. Sad that I'm looking forward to that game the most right now, more than FSU at Miami. Even if Miami wins that one it doesn't mean shit. Debating whether I should spend a pretty penny for tickets to that game with the team sucking it up but I'll probably end up doing it. 

Wanted to throw this out the other night. In second halves, Anu Solomon is 57-88 for 707 yards, 8 TDs and 0 picks. Can't wait to see what he does against the big boys of the Pac-12. 

My top 5 non recognizable/best of the rest QBs right now in the game are Halliday, Carden, Doughty, Hackenburg and Cato. Solomon right behind them. 



₵A$H®;39972330 said:


> We have a Division 1-AA defense, so it's going to be interesting :lol


We both have horrible run defenses. Speaking of which, so does Duke. You could see like 2,000 total rushing yards combined in the Miami/Duke game this week. fpalm Green and Williams will probably have career nights for Cinci when we meet up. 



Stax Classic said:


> WazzU struggled to score 13 pts vs Nevada, but almost beat Oregon :huh:


It's all Halliday. IF the guy had any sort of running game or defense to back him up, they would actually be a solid team. Dude's a stud. Are his picks high? Sure. But the guy is basically the whole team and they depend on him so much, that volume is to be expected. He'll be a name to look out for in the NFL for years to come.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

ASU-UCLA, thursday night!
Taylor Kelly = out
Brett Hundley = healthy?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

ODU shitting the bed tonight. 

Couple of games I'm looking forward to this weekend. First Saturday off in a few weeks so I'm just gonna go full nerd as I'm pretty pumped for a full day of uninterrupted foozball: 

Chris Petersen officially welcomed to the Pac 12 by the Stanford Cardinal. These teams have had classics the last two years. While Washington's had scares early on this year, they've been just that and they're 4-0. Lots of hype headed in to the season, The Huskies can erase all doubt about their early struggles and step right back in to the spotlight with a W. Cyler Miles has played well since taking over for Lindquist and hasn't turned the ball over while doing do. The one weakness I see right now is arm strength and the deep ball. Stanford's stout defense will provide him with his toughest challenge. Losing Callier for the year has been rough for the Huskies but they have a more than capable stable right behind him in the backfield. Both teams are stocked with talent. Stanford's defense completely shut down Navy's option game last game and is out for blood in the conference after that close game with USC, flipside: Washington is out to prove the pre season hype was just and that the close calls early on were just that; close calls which at the end of the day ended with W's. This will be a third straight game of the epic variety between the two I have no doubt. Shelton and Kikaha are keys for Washington on defense and should cause Kevin Hogan many fits throughout the day. 

Cincinatti at Ohio State. Scouting for the upcoming game with Miami but mainly, I want to see Ohio State lose its first game to a fellow Ohio team since *1921*. Buckeye secondary may very well relapse to last year's level with Gunner Kiel playing the way he has. Triple threat of Kiel, Williams and McKay must play to their highest of levels. Bearcats' have to stretch the field and test that revamped unit. Speaking of defense, the Bearcats do have woes. Young and talented Buckeye backfield is going to have a field day but Barrett hasn't gone a game without a pick so if they can keep that streak alive, they just may be able to stick around. Have to play a clock management game although they're capable of hanging around if it becomes a shoot out which seems much more likely to happen. The team Urban Meyer played DB for will make history and beat The Ohio State thus giving them their first in state loss in almost an unfathomable 100 years. 

North Carolina at Clemson. Looking forward to DeShaun Watson's first career start. Looked very good after taking over last week against the Noles. No reason he shouldn't keep it up against a Carolina team that gave up *70* to the Pirates of East Carolina last weekend. Expected a lot more from Marquise Wiliams this season but so far he's yet to really take the next step. This will be a great time to do so. Unlike Miles for the Huskies, arm strength is not an issue for this kid and he's got the capability to light it up deep when given time. Speaking of regressions, Ryan SWizter has yet to find the end zone in the return game. Tied the single season record at 5 in only his Freshman year last season, meaning he was only 4 away from tying and 5 from breaking the career record this season which is unheard of. Teams have definitely game planned him more so far but he's got to fight through that. He also hasn't improved much as an actual receiver. Just 2 catches for 10 yards last week. He has the chance to be one of the most exciting players in the game, just has to learn to play now that teams have figured out his potential. 

Mizzou at South Carolina. A complete clunker for Mizzou last week against Indiana. Would make perfect sense on the hardwood, unfortunately that wasn't a March meeting. The scary thing for Mizzou fans is that the Tigers haven't played anybody yet and they've got a loss while SC has played one of the toughest schedules to open the season, outside of the shellacking by A&M playing very well in all of them. Both teams have two of the more dynamic offenses in the nation with two solid QBs leading the charge. One in his final year, the other in his first full year as a starter. Mauk had 2 picks 133 total throws last year. He's got 4 so far this year in 125 attempts. Mizzou is revamping almost its entire OLine after the season ending injury to starting left guard Gatti. This is usually always a problem. Sometimes, however, it turns out to be a good thing. Also the WR corp will be shaken up with the injury to Darius White: Leftwhich and Moore will see more time. For the COCKS, senior QB Dylan Thompson will have a hard time having to deal with one of the best lineman in the nation in Shane Ray. Leads the league in tackles for losses and is second in sacks across the nation at 6 on the year. Game could come down to which RB can control the ball for his team; Mike Davis or Russell Hansbrough.

Memphis at Ole Miss. Why? Because this is the final game before a tough October for the Rebels that includes Bama, A&M, Tennessee and LSU. Why? Because I think Ole Miss has the best defense in the nation. If not, definitely the hardest hitting. Why? Because Bo Wallace has a 75% complete percentage(leads nation), 9 touchdowns and 1023 yards passing(nevermind the 4 picks). Why? Because the Ole Miss secondary are ball hawks and the corners can actually tackle. Three picks by Golson alone. Memphis will be more of a challenge then many may know. They played UCLA very tough, with a break out game on defense by Tank Jakes. Fritz Entienne and Wynton McMannis will be names to look out for rounding out the Memphis D. That offense throws you a lot of different looks and keeps defenses on their toes. Hilton and Golson man the corners for the Rebs. Prewitt and Elston play deep, and take the head off of anything that catches the ball in front of them. Nickleback Tony Conner is one of the best DBs in the game behind Fuller of Va Tech, rounding out that deadly, fast and furious 4-2-5 secondary. The one issue for this team? Running the ball. And of course, Bo's consistency. Good Bo is great but he can single handily cost this team a game or two. So far, so good. The senior's yet to have THAT game. Just something about those OLE MISS QBs and their I N Tz. 

Notre Dame at Syracuse. Terrel Hunt is another QB I expected to make strides this season. So far, not so much but he hasn't exactly been bad. That 7 yards a clip on the ground is very impressive. So are the 5 TDs running the rock. As an actual pocket passer? The 1 TD and 1 pick not so much. Monstrous test for the senior this week against a defense giving up 10 points a game and 99 yards on the ground per game(with 0 TD's to boot). Hunt can find solace in the fact that the highest output against that defense was 61 yards and it was by a fellow QB in Driphus Jackson who is sort of built from the same mold as he. Bad news for the Orange's actual backs? The high for an actual running back against the Irish thus far is 47 by Purdue's Raheem Mostert. I'm much more interested to see if Hunt can somehow keep his team in the game, or just play well against a good defense, but I want to see if the Irish can keep it rolling before the big meeting with Stanford in a week. Also, want to see some Malik Zaire in the 4th quarter.

Washington State at Utah. Don't know much about Utah. But I'm all about watching as much Connor Halliday as I can heading in to the draft. Can Wazzu spoil Utah's big meeting next week with UCLA? More than capable after that close one with the Ducks last week. Defense is horrid however and they cannot run the ball for shit. There's some young players on that Utah defense that Halliday can exploit. The one name I am very familiar with on that Utes offense? Dres Anderson. One of the best WR's in the game. Keeping an eye on this one mainly for him, Halliday, and the potential spoiling of that battle of undefeateds next week in the Rose Bowl.

Illinois at Nebraska. Because Nebraska beat Miami so they must fall. Honestly wanna get a look at OKState transfer West Lunt. Need to get a good look at Josh Ferguson who I've been hearing about. Good battle could erupt between two teams with a solid one two in the QB/RB duos. David Santos is doubtful for Nebraska so that could open things up for the Illini. 

Tennessee at Georgia. I was impressed by Tennessee albeit that was against Utah State. Crushed by Oklahoma, most teams would be though. But a good team wouldn't have went out like that. No reason to think GA doesn't roll, with Gurley having a huge game. Keys for Tenn to keep the game close: Worley protecting the ball and Freshman RB Jalen Hurd continuing to run the ball well. Like Gurley, Hurd is a big back. But 2 inches bigger. Von Pearson, the JUCO transfer and guy who was working fast food before playing college ball, is out for the game for the Vols. Believe he also missed last week. Was putting together a solid first year. Josh Smith also likely out, so the Vols WR corp will have to step up behind them. Georgia will surely focus most of its attention on Marquez North so who will it be? After his fumble that sealed the deal last year, it would be great to see Pig Howard step up. After using him all over the place in Week 1, the Vols have kind of went away from utilizing Pig's unique skill set so this could be the week where they go back to it. He lined up all over the place against Utah State, including throwing a pass so I look for them to utilize him much of the same way with the injuries and needing to find a spark. One of the more intriguing players in the game for sure. 

Florida State at NC State. NC State has played the Noles tough the last few meetings. Jacoby Brisset and Shadrach Thornton form a very nice 1/2 punch that could give FSU fits. Brisset has played very well this year after transferring from Florida two years back. Can the West Palm native show out against his home state team? Winston is going to be on fire after missing last week and he'll have to be because the Noles defense is banged up a bit. Mario Edwards is out for the game along with Ukeme Eligwe. State and that 500 yards per game offense will still have a tough time matching their average but with those two out, it's not far fetched to think they can keep this game close and perhaps pull out the W. Alas, FSU is going for their 20th straight W and I just don't see Winston letting his team lose after almost costing them the game by not playing last week. This is a milestone game and I'd be pretty shocked if they didn't get the job done.

I'm probably gonna end up going to the UTSA/FAU game. Larry Coker's return to South Florida. Am pretty surprised both teams only have 1 win so far. Especially the Road Runners who returned a lot of starters. TO be fair, FAU's two losses are to Bama and Braska while they lost by one point all the way up in Wyoming last week. UTSA is weak in the passing game, looking forward to JAQ JOHNSON destroying them. Willie Dukes has been pedestrian thus far in his final campaign but with CUSA starting to heat up I think he'll get it going. Johnson hasn't turned the ball over yet and that includes the Bama game. 6 TDs -4 passing 2 rushing-. Jay Warren, best FAU back since Alfred Morris, is having a splendid second season. 77 yards against Braska, 56 against Bama on just 9 carries. Busted out last week with 108 against Wyoming. The big 6'1 bruiser has yet to find the endzone but I see 2 coming this week. He's a straight ahead north/south runner that at the end of the day I think can break Morris' 3,500 yard mark that sits atop the Owls record book. UTSA's Glasco has regressed week by week, thought he would put together a good final year. As a team, the Road Runners have more picks than receiving TDs at 2 to 1. A 3 year old program, the Road Runners were 19-15 in those first three and naturally brought back the most seniors in the nation this season so they should get things rolling now that Conference USA play is starting up for them. 

DUKE'S GONNA DESTROY MIAMI =(


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> Cincinatti at Ohio State. Scouting for the upcoming game with Miami but mainly, I want to see Ohio State lose its first game to a fellow Ohio team since *1921*. Buckeye secondary may very well relapse to last year's level with Gunner Kiel playing the way he has. Triple threat of Kiel, Williams and McKay must play to their highest of levels. Bearcats' have to stretch the field and test that revamped unit. Speaking of defense, the Bearcats do have woes. Young and talented Buckeye backfield is going to have a field day but Barrett hasn't gone a game without a pick so if they can keep that streak alive, they just may be able to stick around. Have to play a clock management game although they're capable of hanging around if it becomes a shoot out which seems much more likely to happen. The team Urban Meyer played DB for will make history and beat The Ohio State thus giving them their first in state loss in almost an unfathomable *100 years*.


I saw that in the Enquirer here and it was all over the news. We haven't beaten Ohio State since 1897 :lmao

I'm confident we can at least make it interesting. Ohio State has a suspect secondary and J.T. Barrett is not very good at all when the defense brings the heat. But that's what concerns me. Just like how you already pointed out, we don't have heat. We can't even afford to purchase heat. We don't have anything on defense :lol. But with our offense, we have a slight chance.

Homer pick: UC 42 - OSU 35


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

What a terrible season. FSU is bound to lose soon. I hate the way they've been playing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DEFENSE, SYKES, DO YOU COACH IT?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Cincinnati is getting raped. Stop the game Football Gods.



DesolationRow said:


> DEFENSE, SYKES, DO YOU COACH IT?


I was screaming this at my TV; directly to Tuberville. It's 30-7 in the 2nd qtr. Ohio State almost have over 200 yards rushing already. I just turned it off :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

₵A$H®;40095737 said:


> I was screaming this at my TV; directly to Tuberville. It's 30-7 in the 2nd qtr. Ohio State almost have over 200 yards rushing already. I just turned it off :lmao


:lmao Damn.


Ugh, this CAL game is way too stressful. :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

₵A$H®;40095737 said:


> Cincinnati is getting raped. Stop the game Football Gods.
> 
> 
> 
> I was screaming this at my TV; directly to Tuberville. It's 30-7 in the 2nd qtr. Ohio State almost have over 200 yards rushing already. I just turned it off :lmao


I changed the channel as well for a bit (it was distracting me from finishing my debate, anyway). When I went back UC had just scored a TD after a fumble and then got another one before the half ended. At least they are not getting destroyed, but it sure would be nice to have something that resembles a defense to hold the game closer.

At least I work in Kentucky, so there is not many Ohio State fans to listen to there :no:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CAL!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Goff threw for 424 yards with 6 TDs and 1 INT in regulation.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> I changed the channel as well for a bit (it was distracting me from finishing my debate, anyway). When I went back UC had just scored a TD after a fumble and then got another one before the half ended. At least they are not getting destroyed, but it sure would be nice to have something that resembles a defense to hold the game closer.
> 
> At least I work in Kentucky, so there is not many Ohio State fans to listen to there :no:


Nvm. Just like that, they're down by 15. Forget everything I said :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Clothesline from hell?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, so much for Penn State's run. Mr. Franklin just got introduced to Northwestern, the Vanderbilt of the Big Ten. 

Iowa seems to once again play down to the level of their competition...Beathard looked OK today but he could have played better like he did against Pitt. 

Texas A&M might actually be better without Manziel than with, especially the way they are playing right now. Reminds me of Tennessee winning the national title the year after Peyton Manning had moved on to the NFL. 

Florida State clearly thinks that they are just going to cruise through the season this year. They're going to get tripped up at some point this year. Winston has just become a complete idiot. He keeps putting himself out there in these positions and the school keeps enabling him. 

Someone PLEASE stop Notre Dame...I am so fucking tired of this overrated garbage out of South Bend. What exactly does the school have on the reporters and coaches to keep getting ranked so high for doing nothing. Their big win this year was Michigan, and the Wolverines just got bitch-slapped in the Big House by Minnesota.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'll just put the LOLBOISE spot here, 7 TO's in a through thrashing by the Academy.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

SO close on that comeback trail, CASH.



Kobe. said:


> Clothesline from hell?


ROCK BOTTOM! ROCK BOTTOM! RAWK BAWTUM!



BruiserKC said:


> Well, so much for Penn State's run. Mr. Franklin just got introduced to Northwestern, the Vanderbilt of the Big Ten.
> 
> Florida State clearly thinks that they are just going to cruise through the season this year. They're going to get tripped up at some point this year. Winston has just become a complete idiot. He keeps putting himself out there in these positions and the school keeps enabling him.
> 
> Someone PLEASE stop Notre Dame...I am so fucking tired of this overrated garbage out of South Bend. What exactly does the school have on the reporters and coaches to keep getting ranked so high for doing nothing. Their big win this year was Michigan, and the Wolverines just got bitch-slapped in the Big House by Minnesota.


The fuck happened to Hackenburg?

FSU is dealing with many [key] injuries on defense and it's really showing. The run game wasn't doing much early but they got it going on Saturday, think it'll be a force now going forward. Williams and Cook are a fine 1/2. Wins are wins and they're getting them. Gotta be a little disheartening to see them play the way they have as defending champs for Noles' fans but until they actually lose I don't wanna hear the bitching because they're playing with championship pedigree by getting knocked down and getting up everytime. It's to be expected the champs are getting every teams' best punch. Anyone who knows the ACC shouldn't be surprised at NC State's showing. They always play FSU well and Brissett is the real deal. With FSU's banged up defense, that game had trouble written all over it. 

We'll see what ND's all about in the next few weeks with Stanford and FSU.

Speaking of measuring stick games, my Games of the Week are Arizona at Oregon and Alabama at Ole Miss. I want to see what Anu Solomon and the Cats and that Ole Miss Defense are really made of and these tests will be telling. Should be terrific games.

:mark: FAU :mark: Game was AMAZING. Can't wait to see Old Dominion later on in the year. Almost was going to drive down to Miami for the rest of the Canes game but was way too fucked up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> SO close on that comeback trail, CASH.


I have nothing to say about that game :lol. I'm just watching this. Back when we knew what defense was...






EDIT: And now we're eliminated ( not that I gave them much of a chance to begin with :lol )










http://espn.go.com/ncf/notebook/_/page/EliminatorWeek5/eliminator-college-football-week-5-victims-survivors

The feels though... :jose


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Joel Anthony said:


> Speaking of measuring stick games, my Games of the Week are Arizona at Oregon and Alabama at Ole Miss. I want to see what Anu Solomon and the Cats and that Ole Miss Defense are really made of and these tests will be telling. Should be terrific games.


The entire SEC West line-up is intense this week. You also have LSU vs. Auburn and Texas A&M vs. Mississippi State. That is hands-down the best division in college football this year. 

Other games looking forward to this week is Nebraska vs. Michigan State (right now looking like they could meet again in December for the Big Ten championship), and Oklahoma at TCU. The Horned Frogs were brought in for their football pedigree for the Big 12, and they will give the Sooners all they can handle. 

I am also interested in Michigan vs. Rutgers. The whole Brady Hoke situation in Ann Arbor is getting fucking crazy. Yes, he had no business having the quarterback out there after he got his bell rung but a player's initial response is always going to be (as a former baseball and soccer player in high school and college I can testify to this) to leave him in the game. He wants to play. It's bad right now in Ann Arbor...that team is circling the drain and I guarantee you students wouldn't be protesting for Hoke to be run if they were 5-0 right now instead of 2-3. If the Scarlet Knights can pick up the W, those protests will get louder.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

They really need to expand the playoffs to about 8 teams.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Arcade said:


> They really need to expand the playoffs to about 8 teams.


This x10. That 4 team system is not good enough.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Digging the Hart family tribute in Eugene.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Anu Solomon becomes known tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chuckie Keeton's career is over, tough break for USU


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HUGE weekend for the SEC West incoming.

#3 Bama @ #11 Ole Miss
#6 Texas A&M @ #12 Miss State
#15 LSU @ #5 Auburn


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Chuckie Keeton's career is over, tough break for USU


*Noooooo*... say it ain't so. I think I saw he was out last week and kind of had this eerie feeling. I feel bad for those who never got to really pay the guy any mind.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Geeze, that ain't fair....Oregon was watching the Bengals game I see.

Calvin Magee dialing up some bullshit so far tonight. Didn't expect Arizona's defense to step up and Solomon throwing the rare interception. Horrible pass interference called on 4th down on Arizona but again the D steps up and forces the fumble...goodness prevails.

Houston benched John O'Korn who's in a huge Sophomore slump after a breakout Freshman season last year. Don't know much about his backup, Greg Ward Jr. but he went 10/17 for 116 and no TDs/picks. Not sure how they handle the situation going forth but that was a big message. Houston was one of the best defensive teams number wise last season, returned basically everybody, their top 3 backs and had a highly ranked incoming WR corp. It was going to be hard to match the turnovers they forced last season but being this bad early on as a team is pretty surprising. They were supposed to make noise in the AAC and here they sit off to an 0-1 start with this home loss to UCF and 2-3 overall. Plenty of time to right the ship within the conference, but losing in brand new digs to the first 2 quality opponents they've face doesn't bode well. Maybe the new stadium is a bit of bad luck? 

Not to take anything away from UCF though - they're a solid team backed by one of the most underrated coaches in the game. Justin Holman has done a fine job since the benching of DiNovo. Stanback hasn't been as reliable in his first year of being the main rusher but the talent is there for him. Funny enough, UCF benched their current QB mid game against Penn State week 1 and he's been good since; perhaps Houston follows in those footsteps with Ward now.

Zona should have at least two extra scores right now. Good time to repost this:

Solomon is 57-88 for 707 yards, 8 TDs and 0 picks in 2nd halves.

Arizona is not gonna be able to beat these refs tonight... this is horrible.

2nd and 6 fades, pass happy when close to FG range and up 7....Zona must not want to win this game.... could have put a nail in the coffin there... fpalm


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

DOWN GOES OREGON!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe people will start to take notice of my boy ANU now? I dunno. I didn't think the DESERT SWARM was back but the defense actually stepped up tonight. The same one that gave up 1,000 points to Cal the other week. If Grigsby is going to run like that couped with Wilson, this team is going to be a tough out. Scooby Wright the THIRD getting some love. Really good pressure late in the game and mostly all of it coming on coverage defense. Just an amazing game. 

Ole Miss' turn on Saturday to knock off Alabama.

Michigan fans would trade their left nut to have Rich Rod back right about now.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Joel Anthony said:


> Michigan fans would trade their left nut to have Rich Rod back right about now.


I had the exact same thought watching this game tonight. lolMichigan.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I've actually been thinking that since he's been in Arizona, he's done a great job there. Michigan will be fine once they find the right coach though, because well, it's Michigan, and a monkey could recruit the type of talent that just goes there naturally. Just need a halfway decent coach.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Is anyone going to watch the Florida - Tennessee game ?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I have to work but I would be. The Vols are better than most think. Jalen Hurd is one of the top young rushers in the game. Absolute beast. In size and game. Worley is good when given time and is off to a decent final season. Again, Pig Howard is one of the more versatile players in the game. They haven't been using him right since Utah State. Did some things vs UGA but not enough. Still gave them a good punch too. They were missing a couple of their best WRs. Marquez North is a stud. Great route runner, good deep threat with a tall frame. I don't know who they have waiting in the wings at QB, but they're set up to be a legit threat in the years to come within the SEC. Defense isn't too shabby but has a ways to go, a good ways.

Jeff Driskel is a scrub. It's hilarious watching Tyler Murphy and Jacoby Brissett play so well because these are guys that Muschamp thought were not better. Glad they got their chances else where, it's worked out well for them. Especially Brissett. Muschamp's walking a fine line right now, a loss this week, even though the Vols aren't a bad team, it could be the last straw. Shit. The next loss is going to the be the one. I'm fairly confident it will be this week. Sad thing is Florida played well against Bama and if not for an early drop on 3rd down up 14-7 on Bama, they may pull that game out. They still should have lost to Kentucky if not for a bad call in OT on their game tying TD when the play clock had clearly expired.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Oregon will lose to Stanford again and could possibly be upset by Washington. Hoping for a Stanford vs. Arizona title game now.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Washington played their last big game of the year. I thought they'd pull it out but nope. Petersen will now be tested like never before. Can he keep his boys motivated? I think Cal stuns 'em at home and then it truly goes rock bottom from there. Huskies played with fire for so long and finally got their comeuppance even though they showed tremendous fight against a far superior foe. The roller coaster they've been on is really hard to come back from. They have some studs on the defensive side of the ball, Kikaha and Shelton namely, but isn't enough. Solid offense but now that they have that loss out of the way, the horrible outings the weeks before that, I really see them snowballing.

Oregon, like the last few years, I just don't buy in to their defense. Offensively they can score but when they get in to tight games they don't have the defense to beat the big boys and never have throughout their overrated run of success, in their biggest games. Was very surprised the way they hung on to beat Sparty after MSU took over in that 2nd quarter. Such a tough game next week at UCLA after this letdown. Their mental toughness will be tested. 

Stanford, sucks they lost to USC because they have legit National Championship material on defense. It should be a great battle with Notre Dame but in typical fashion, two defensive powerhouses will probably turn in to a shootout. Of all the 1 loss teams so far, I see Stanford as holding the most valuable chip at the table. If they win out they'll have a strong case barring 4 teams running the table from the power conferences. How much longer will Barry Sanders Jr and their other two top RBs be held out of the endzone? I don't imagine that much longer. Once they get to scoring they will be rolling and it could start this week, though, I have ND winning -- thus ending their season for good.

Arizona is going to beat USC next week and solidify themselves as true primetime players in that division. They then go at Wazzu and at UCLA. Arizona football hasn't been in this position for a while. Solomon is playing like a senior, especially with his 2nd half numbers. 

Wazzu and Utah are the wild cards, the spoilers, every Pac-12 team needs to be alert when they come up on the schedule. Utah at UCLA this week for one. Wilson has to stay flawless and get Dres the ball often. 

As much as the Pac has taken hits in the last few weeks, they're still close to the SEC. This is the strongest it's been in years. Oregon State and Colorado are the only "bad" teams and even they are capable of a few upsets this year. Oregon State with their running game and Colorado with Sefo Liufau, who's another good young QB.

Nebraska and MSU in the most meaningful game of the year for the B10. Abdullah has to put the team on his back like he's so used to. Has kept the fumbles down this year but even just one and it could be the difference maker.

Tyrone Swoopes has impressed me since he took over at Texas and I think Charlie Strong has the team ready for Baylor, looking for his first signature win. I'm not truly sold on Baylor so I'm calling for the upset in this one. Texas has been solid defensively outside of the BYU game -- BYU would shred most defenses - so this will be a great test. Levi Norwood is back for Baylor this week though and they will be energized wit him in the lineup. But it is his first start since Week 1, it's to be expected he'll be a bit rusty. KD Cannon will be hard to stop, it's a longshot, but again Charlie Strong is a fine coach and will put forth the best possible gameplan at home to get 'er done. 

The other Mississippi team, State, has all the tools to give Kenny Trill a nice fat piece of HUMBLE PIE. Dak Prescot and Hill will have dueling big games. Which defense can get those few key stops and turnovers will decide it. Giving the edge in the run game to John Robinson and the 'Dogs. If they can run it and control the clock, this one is in the bag. That said, the close game against Arkansas could have been all the drama the Aggies needed this year to get their heads back in it and continue their march through the SEC.

Marshall goes across the way in to SB Ballard Stadium to take on Old Dominion. Shitty game, right? I dunno. ODU defense is horrible, but their offense has been a nice surprise. Taylor Heinicke has done a lot considering his defense puts him in a lot of holes. Pascal is a nice young wideout. It's their biggest game, ever, so for that, I'm expecting a solid outing to start the game. Mid game adjustments will be key if they'd like to stay in it throughout. Otherwise. Marshall is going to roll. The Herd are just too loaded on offense. It's a shame they couldn't get any legit OOC matchups. They're too good for that weak ass schedule. It's a shame Cato's final year will end up in another crappy Bowl Game. Undefeated is undefeated but they really needed a good test or two and failed to deliver it. 

Davis Webb and Bradley Marquez travel in to Manhattan taking on K-Sate. Webb is another one of the better young QBs in the game, and Marquez is making a name for himself in his final year. State boxed with Auburn the other week and have one of the better run defenses in the game but Webb has put up big numbers and delivered late in games so it may not do any good. This one will be fun. 

NC State/Clemson is gonna be a good one. Watson vs Brissett. 

Keeping it ACC, GEORGIA TECH IS GOING TO DISMANTLE MIAMI. CAN'T STOP DUH OPTION.

And... FAU breaking my heart. After a huge win last week, losing to the FIU Panthers who have like one reporter covering the team locally. Johnson should never be throwing the ball 43 times. Trust the run game. That lightning delay didn't help...but damn.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Joel Anthony said:


> State boxed with Auburn the other week and have one of the better run defenses in the game


As an Auburn fan, I have a ton of respect for how tough a game K-State gave us. 

What kills me is hearing certain anti-SEC people ripping Auburn for not blowing them out. Their logic is that the SEC is overrated because Auburn didn't win big. Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't they actually insulting KSU and the Big 12 in the process? Auburn flew a long way from home, played a road game against a top 25 opponent and managed to survive with a victory. They deserve respect for that just the same as KSU deserves respect for fighting Auburn tooth and nail till the very end. Instead of trying to insult the SEC because Auburn didn't win in a blowout, they should be praising KSU and the Big 12 for giving Auburn a damned good game.

Speaking of run defenses... LSU's doesn't seem to be very good this year. That gives me hope because Auburn is a predominately running team. I'd never ever underestimate LSU though. Even if Auburn manages to defeat LSU, they've still got freakin' murder's row the rest of the way. 5 of the 7 remaining games are against ranked opponents and they get South Carolina too.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Joel Anthony said:


> I have to work but I would be. The Vols are better than most think. Jalen Hurd is one of the top young rushers in the game. Absolute beast. In size and game. Worley is good when given time and is off to a decent final season. Again, Pig Howard is one of the more versatile players in the game. They haven't been using him right since Utah State. Did some things vs UGA but not enough. Still gave them a good punch too. They were missing a couple of their best WRs. Marquez North is a stud. Great route runner, good deep threat with a tall frame. I don't know who they have waiting in the wings at QB, but they're set up to be a legit threat in the years to come within the SEC. Defense isn't too shabby but has a ways to go, a good ways.
> 
> Jeff Driskel is a scrub. It's hilarious watching Tyler Murphy and Jacoby Brissett play so well because these are guys that Muschamp thought were not better. Glad they got their chances else where, it's worked out well for them. Especially Brissett. Muschamp's walking a fine line right now, a loss this week, even though the Vols aren't a bad team, it could be the last straw. Shit. The next loss is going to the be the one. I'm fairly confident it will be this week. Sad thing is Florida played well against Bama and if not for an early drop on 3rd down up 14-7 on Bama, they may pull that game out. They still should have lost to Kentucky if not for a bad call in OT on their game tying TD when the play clock had clearly expired.


Being that i'm a Tennessee fan i totally approve this post. :genius


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd lol if Arizona doesn't get ranked.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Taysom Hill out with a leg fracture, feel bad for him, wanted to see how far he could take BYU.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:lmao BYU. Suck it bitches, not so surefire of a win 10/18 now is it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texas A&M are getting their asses kicked.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Katy Perry managed to make herself extremly unattractive for her Gameday appearance today.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

YEAH BABY! OLE MISS TAKES DOWN BAMA! FUCK YEAH! :mark:

Oh man, I thought they were totally fucked after botching the XP, getting another chance and then botching it a 2nd time. I just knew Bama was going to end up winning by 1. But nope! INT IN THE ENDZONE! FUCK BAMA!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG NOTRE DAME! GAME WINNER SO SICK!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

DOWN GOES OKLAHOMA! THE CRAZINESS CONTINUES! :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Oregon, Oklahoma, Texas A&M, and Alabama all went down this week. :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WHAT A DAY

Mostly :mark: for the Sooners and Aggies losing, but the Tide too? :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Mississippi is where it's at*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's the mudflaps?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I BOLIEVED and BO achieved.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bearcat defensive coaches must be trolls. The way the team is playing you would think they gave each defensive player a different playbook to study from. It's mind boggling to watch.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

NOLES.

Hopefully this game gets the offense firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

WAR DAMN EAGLE! Auburn with dat beat 'em down of LSU! Don't look now but Auburn will be the new #2 when the new polls come out tomorrow. :mark:

Gotta say though... I'm extremely worried about going to Miss State next week. Getting a win there is going to be very very difficult. Even being ranked higher than MSU, I still expect Auburn to be dogs going into it.

Ah, yes. Today was a good day. Bama got beat and Auburn destroyed LSU. All is right in the world.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Arizona State and Arizona both now have Hail Mary wins with 0 seconds left. Interesting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Possibly top 5 craziest college Saturday I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

It's been on of the years, so far, already. Fun times.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

It may not be over yet. #8 UCLA is down 10 at the half to Utah, so we might see a 5th top ten team upset this weekend. Hell, #10 MSU just barely hung on to beat Nebraska and #9 Notre Dame needed late game heroics to pull their game out.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

C'mon, CAL, you can pull off this comeback!!! :mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

DOWN GOES UCLA!

Lot's of history happening this weekend.

This marks the first time in history that 5 top 10 teams have lost in a single weekend. 

It's the first time Ole Miss and Miss State have beaten top ten teams in the same weekend. It was their 17th try.

It will also be the first time in history for Ole Miss and Miss State to be ranked in the top ten at the same time when the new polls come out.

Auburn's beat down of LSU is the biggest loss for them since Les Miles took over in 2005.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's also the first time this year that Kentucky has beaten South Carolina :mark:*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crazy day for college football. Notre Dame will be in the top 5 now. :mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Utah beating UCLA caps off the craziest 2 days in college football I can remember.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit at this WSU-Cal game. 60-59 and the WSU quarterback has thrown for 669 yards. :lol


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Speaking of ND, we're looking at a potential top 5 matchup when they play FSU in 2 weeks.

Speaking of FSU... goddamn their schedule is fucking pathetic. ND will probably be the only ranked team they have to play the rest of the way. Their only win against a ranked opponent was Clemson, who was only 22nd at the time and is no longer ranked. FSU might end their regular season with only a single win over a team currently ranked in the top 25 and that's only if ND is still ranked at that point. They might pick up a 2nd top 25 win in the ACC championship game but that's assuming the Coastal can even produce a top 25 team. FSU has basically got a cakewalk into the playoffs even if ND does manage to beat them.

Meanwhile, Auburn already has wins over two top 25 teams and 5 more on the schedule. Add a 6th if they make it to the SEC Championship game. If Auburn makes the playoffs, it'll be a helluva lot more earned than FSU.

BTW, I just saw Herbstreit on Sportcenter rank his top four teams as 4 Baylor, 3 Miss State, 2 FSU and had Auburn at 1. If they beat Miss State next week, they could potentially jump FSU in the polls.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Connor Halliday's breaking records this season, no doubt


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Also how nuts has the Pac-12 been this season, 2 hail mary's, upsets,wild shootouts, down to the wire finishes.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

LOL WAZZOU


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

He...missed it?!?! that was like a extra point......


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CAL! :mark: :mark: :mark: What a win!


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Enjoy it for the next several days.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I will. Great game from Wazzou in many ways. Remarkable battle.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I was watching that Arizona State finish. Remarkable. QB should have a smiley made of him.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

That f'n blows about Taysom Hill. Figures that after Chuckie goes down, Utah St. finally gets the big win. Granted Hill was out by halftime. BYU more than likely was going to go unbeaten. It's next man up though, they just weren't good enough without him.

Good for Ole Miss winning the game with the fumble on special teams and then the pick to seal it. That is their strength. How much asscrack would it have been for them to lose on that mixed XP? That entire defense is just littered with next level talent. Can't overlook them on offense, though their downfall will be the run game which is just average right now. Elsewhere on offense they are fine.

Dres Anderson just being one of the better WRs in the game although UCLA did a fantastic job on him after the first quarter after his amazing TD grab. 

I was totally wrong on the Texas game. Little bit of freshman humble pie for Swoopes. Still think he has the talent to become a very good player in years to come.

I shit the bed on my Texas Tech talk as well. Webb is going to become one of the more known QBs in the game but a 4 pick game really downed his squad. That defense is ass to begin with but I thought he'd be a little more effective. Marquez got handled. They're set up next year with Grant, Davis and Webb but have to get a running attack along with some sort of defense. Any defense. 

Looking bad on my NC STATE/CLEMSON showdown too. The carry over from the FSU loss last week showed greatly. Watson showed out on Brissett. 

In for some more treats next week, just a real quick look at the schedule: 

Halliday against that stout Stanford defense. Lots of scouts should be tuned in to that one as the senior faces one of his last great tests headed in to the draft. 

The Red River Shootout will provide young Swoopes another chance to get that big Freshman win and showing.

Ole Miss and TAMU. Lawdy. TAMU will be so fired up after this loss. Kenny vs that defense, wow. 

Auburn at Miss State. Prescott continues his march. I'm taking both Miss teams again.

Just another week of big time SEC football.

TCU and Baylor. I have to watch this game because I haven't watched any of these two in full game action this year.

USC heads in to Zona to take on Solomon and the boys. USC will be another angry team looking to right the ship. Arizona will be ranked for the first time in a while. As crazy as this sounds, we'll find out this week how real they are now that they're getting some respect.

OH YEAH, edit, can't forget that Florida/Tenn game. Couldn't watch but was following on the phone. Looked like they got Pig going early. Hurd was completely stone walled. Florida finally making the right choice and going away from Driskel. Miami High School outta Booker T. Washington legend Treon Harris seemed to play really well. (His dad is probably the only coach the Hurricanes need to keep) What a heartbreaker for the Vols. I feel for them man. They had 400 alums out there for pre game festivities. It sucks how they lost that game. I read they were favorites for the first time in like...a long time. I still think they are on the right track and will be a strong unit for the next few years to come.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bah, not even mad at Fajardo's 3 pass 2 rush 4 pick performance vs Boise, losing 51-46.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

1	Florida State (35)	5-0	1461
2	Auburn (23)	5-0	1459
3	Mississippi State (2)	5-0	1320
3	Ole Miss	5-0	1320
5	Baylor	5-0	1258
6	Notre Dame	5-0	1186
7	Alabama	4-1	1060
8	Michigan State	4-1	981
9	TCU	4-0	979
10	Arizona	5-0	951
11	Oklahoma	4-1	904
12	Oregon	4-1	888
13	Georgia	4-1	854
14	Texas A&M	5-1	731
15	Ohio State	4-1	534
16	Oklahoma State	4-1	527
17	Kansas State	4-1	486
18	UCLA	4-1	460
19	East Carolina	4-1	344
20	Arizona State	4-1	325
21	Nebraska	5-1	283
22	Georgia Tech	5-0	235
23	Missouri	4-1	212
24	Utah	4-1	206
25	Stanford	3-2	143




Auburn only 2 points behind FSU! :mark:

Miss State and Ole Miss tied in points with the edge to MSU with 2 1st place votes.

Daaaaaaamn... next week will be 2 vs 3. Auburn wins and they definitely jump FSU for 1st. :mark:

Lots of big time matchups next week.

Ole Miss @ TA&M
TCU @ Baylor
Oregon @ UCLA
Georgia @ Mizzou

Ugh... just realized CBS gets the Auburn game next week. Verne Lundquist and Gary Danielson are the two biggest fucking dopes in the history of sports broadcasting. Verne is nothing more than a guffawing buffoon and Gary is a know-it-all who is either wrong or pointing out something obvious. I'd rather listen to Dennis Miller and a retarded tree frog call a game than those two idiots.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Tater said:


> 1	Florida State (35)	5-0	1461
> 2	Auburn (23)	5-0	1459
> 3	Mississippi State (2)	5-0	1320
> 3	Ole Miss	5-0	1320
> ...



We would fuarking wreck you m8. We did last year and I can't wait until we do again and toss your tater salad, tater. Come the fuark at me, brah.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> We would fuarking wreck you m8. We did last year and I can't wait until we do again and toss your tater salad, tater. Come the fuark at me, brah.


The fuck you talking about? FSU didn't "wreck" Auburn in the NC game. It was a 3 point game that FSU won in the final seconds.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Bearcat defensive coaches must be trolls. The way the team is playing you would think they gave each defensive player a different playbook to study from. It's mind boggling to watch.


Looks like we're never going to be in a Power 5 conference


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

₵A$H®;40394673 said:


> Looks like we're never going to be in a Power 5 conference


You thought there was ever a chance we would be in one?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> You thought there was ever a chance we would be in one?





Spoiler



Yes.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

₵A$H®;40394761 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.


Big12 is the only shot we got, and I don't see where we would fit there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

B12 has West Virginia. They don't fit geographically. Cincinnati would work. I don't know when/if the B12 is going to expand though.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd think the B12 would want to expand back to twelve teams so they can have a conference championship game again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*To be fair I think Auburn is better than they were last year and I don't think FSU is as good as they were last year. :draper2

Kentucky *BestInDaEast* will get recognition soon.... very very soon.

I hope The Ol Ball Coach is doing okay btw.
*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Auburn's D is tremendously better than last season. The effectiveness of the O is completely dependent on Marshall hitting his passes. When the passing game is clicking, Auburn's O is just as good if not better than anyone else in the country.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And WV does need a traveling partner for sports other than football, though then Iowa State is left out in the cold as on odd pairing with a Texas team, unless the Kansas and Oklahoma schools aren't grouped together.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The line has Auburn favored by 3 at Miss State. I'm mildly surprised by that. I was kinda hoping/expecting they would have Auburn as dogs in the game.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Gurley suspended indefinitely. Ouch.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Tatter seems like the kinda guy I would have beers with and debate why our favorite team is better than the other. My team is Alabama, and even though we lost, I'm still confident that we'll be in the final four by the end of this season. Ole Miss will lose to Auburn, we'll beat AU in the IronBowl and get to the SEC championship. We win that game and we'll get to the final four and have a chance at winning a BCS National Championship.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

DarkSide256 said:


> Tatter seems like the kinda guy I would have beers with and debate why our favorite team is better than the other. My team is Alabama, and even though we lost, I'm still confident that we'll be in the final four by the end of this season. Ole Miss will lose to Auburn, we'll beat AU in the IronBowl and get to the SEC championship. We win that game and we'll get to the final four and have a chance at winning a BCS National Championship.


Sure, I can be friends with a Bama fan. No problemo. But, if I AM gonna be friends with a Bama fan, we're going to have to leave the Auburn/Bama stuff out of it. Because, fuck Bama. Nick Saban could die and go to hell and be raped by a flaming elephant dick for the rest of eternity and it would still be too good for him.

Just so you know where I stand on this topic. 

:saul


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Another day at the office [the one in the basement next to the service elevator that doubles for the homeless janitor's plaece of residence]for Connor Halliday and his 'running game'. 11 rushes for negative 26 yards. Poor ol' guy is out there throwing the ball 100 times a game. Any sort of support in the backfield and this team more than likely has a few more wins under the belt including Oregon. Definitely the bast QB on the worst team, once you realize how horrible the defense is. It may actually be worse than the run game. Still had his team in the game at half and for some of the second half. 

DaVante Parker should be back this weekend for the Clemson game. Gardner's been out but says he is 100%, questionable as of now. Parker may be the top wideout in next year's draft.



CROFT said:


> *To be fair I think Auburn is better than they were last year and I don't think FSU is as good as they were last year. :draper2
> 
> Kentucky *BestInDaEast* will get recognition soon.... very very soon.
> 
> ...


FSU has been riddled with injuries all year. Greene with a concussion last week, this team has shown true championship pedigree by playing right through them all. They're only getting stronger and more guys back as the weeks go by, but their ultimate downfall if they do have one will not be because they're not playing well but because they simply do not have their top athletes going. 

I've been singing the praises of Kentucky for a few weeks now, back before the Florida game even. I like what baby brother Mark has been doing for that team. Instilled a strong sense of discipline by cutting a lot of dead weight and the team is behind him 100% buying in to his philosophies. I love what he's doing defensively. One of the better nickle packages in the nation, with Blake McClain holding down the extra corner spot well in just his second season. The JuCo transfer AJ Stamps; stellar. It's very rare to see a transfer from JuCo playing so well in transfer year but but he's shattering the mold. Matt Elam is going to be a stud in the years to follow his Freshman outing. They will be tougher against the run when he steps in as the main nose guard. 

In one of the country's best defensive conferences, it's a shame no one talks about Alvin Dupree much. More total tackles last season than fellow SEC'ers Clowney and Ford. Fellow ex-East Miss. JuCo'er Z.D. Smith has been a fine compliment to him on the line. Stoops needs to continue pillaging that place. Josh Forrest rounds out one of the more underrated front 7s. 

Wouldn't be right not acknowledging the offensive efforts as well. Towles has been solid for his first full year as a starter. Still things to work on but at this point he needs to just be game manager. Garrett Johnson showed the big playmaking ability against Florida. He and Towles should be a force in the next few years as both will be around for the long haul. The rest of that WR corp is still so young in Timmons, Baker and Blue -- but oh so good. Scary when you realize they're all back together next year with more XP. Going along with that rare 3 headed backfield, 4 with Towles scampering ability, this team has a strong shot to become the complete package for the next few years. Already a fine stable, the younger fellas Kemp and Horton have a lot of promise. Horton is a bruiser, but with speed to boot. I think he eventually becomes the best of the bunch.

Definitely exciting times to be a fan of UK football. I still firmly believe they should be undefeated. If the officials get the call right and don't allow Florida to throw a game winner after double zeroes hit the play clock, they're moved back outside of the ten instead of inside the five and more than likely able to stop the Gators on that 4th down. After this week with Monroe, the meat and potatoes of the schedule arrives and we'll get a glimpse of what the future really holds. @LSU, vs Miss State, @Mizzou, vs UGA, @Tennessee[much like Kentucky this year -- a team on the rise], ending with @Louisville. While I like what UK is doing, this is when they'll take a few lumps, and 3-3 would be really good. 

*CA$H*, wish I could be as enthused for our matchup this week as I should be but I just don't care about Miami football right now and am much more eagerly anticipating the start of basketball season at this point. I'll be surprised to see 10 thou at the game let alone 5. You guys will probably have more people at the game. I am more than likely going to go but I may just give my tickets away to the neighborhood stray cat and dog. Even with Kiel nursing the bruised ribs, ya'll probably come in and give us a good smack. We'll end up winning but neither of us have much to look forward to at this point. I don't know if ya'll just lost fight after the State game but losing to Memphis? 41-14? At home?

This is a tough one to give a fuck about. All I care about this year right now is Kaaya's experience. Sick of watching this defense. Not because the personnel is bad because it's GOOD. It is DAMN GOOD. I've loved Dallas Crawford's move to safety after being a running back, watch for him the guy with dreads. This guy is just an all around player. He was Sammy Watkins QB in high school, FYI. 

A shame that Perryman's going out with a pussy fart. Not that he's been bad -- he's been GREAT -- but he deserves so much better than D'Onofrio as a schemer. I'm tired of this soft ass cushion zone defense and seeing him lined up 20 yards off the ball like a damn safety. Al Golden has had my support but his allegiance to No D'Onofrio is going to be his downfall and if it ultimately is then he deserves what he gets for sticking with this bum.

Coley has been okay calling plays but there's a reason Fisher didn't let him call any in Tallahassee. TBH, I'm actually tired of his multiple WR screens per drive but since we'll never win with our current DC I'm giving him a break this year. Eventually I can see him becoming a very good play caller and a good defense will compliment him well. It's too bad Tim Harris is an offensive mind but I'd still put him at DC right now to start the year over. Maybe after Shalalla steps down for good from the school we can get someone in there who actually gives a shit about the program again and instilling some pride because right now the alum doesn't give a shit about what's going on and I don't blame them. 

Good to see Berrios so involved in the offense. Eventually we have to get Gray out there more. The guy has so much talent. I mean, shit, it's not like his first ever play in his collegiate career resulted in a touchdown. But, oh, wait.. yeah.. IT DID. Let's sit him for the big games though. fpalm Yearby has been solid running the rock. We got one more year of Duke if he doesn't come out. Which he probably will. We've got more playmakers waiting in the wings like always and Kaaya will only be better after this year of preseason football. If Golden wants to stick around a bit longer he will have to get rid of No'D'nofrio and get someone in there who trusts the talent enough to play a more rambunctious style of attacking. 

Here's to both teams rushing for 500 yards and a 20 OT game that ends in 117-111 Miami. 

When does basketball season start again for us? Because that's what we should both looking forward to at this point. Though, the Canes have taken some hits in the past few weeks there... fuck it... when does baseball season start?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Mizzou gonna take control of the East today. I never thought Mizzou would be in this position before the season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Mizzou is shit.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> Mizzou gonna take control of the East today.





TomahawkJock said:


> Mizzou is shit.


Holy geez. I just woke up and saw the score. 34-0? *And* the game was at Mizzou? Ouch. I'm not even a Mizzou fan and I hurt for you on that one.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sick as a dog and I had to witness that display. Our defense.....










Fuck this. College basketball needs to hurry up and begin. At least Mick Cronin knows the UC pride and preaches defense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good thing Notre Dame was able to score today. bama4

Defense has gotta play better and the offense has gotta cut down on the turnovers to have any chance at Florida State next week.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

TCU was up 58-37. Dafaq happened?!

:lmao I just have to watch the replay of that game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah TCU/Baylor was no defense B12 crazytown. It was obvious Baylor was going to come back and win it.


Both Mississippi teams are the best in the SEC what is going on


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL CAL

Worst in football, worst defense ever _and_ struck out with the Nobel prizes this year. The shame!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Arizona set up for another wild win, until the kicker blows it than flops to try to get a penalty like the UCLA kicker but get's nothing


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:aryalol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Can we talk about the ending of that Louisville/Clemson game?

You NEVER look a gift #CLEMSONING in the mouth.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats to Miss State for getting #1 in the polls. They deserve it. Ole Miss is only 2 points back of FSU for 2nd. Auburn only dropped to 6th after the loss (and at least they're still ahead of those fucktards at Bama). Auburn is not out of the running for the playoffs though. If they win out from here, they'll make the playoffs even if they don't make the SEC Championship.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Tater said:


> Congrats to Miss State for getting #1 in the polls. They deserve it. Ole Miss is only 2 points back of FSU for 2nd. Auburn only dropped to 6th after the loss (and at least they're still ahead of those fucktards at Bama). Auburn is not out of the running for the playoffs though. If they win out from here, they'll make the playoffs even if they don't make the SEC Championship.


Yes you are. You guys suck. No Tre Mason, no care.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> Yes you are. You guys suck. No Tre Mason, no care.


:HA

Okay.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SEC still has a strong chance of sending two teams to the playoffs. An undefeated Egg Bowl winner and 1-loss Iron Bowl winner would get the job done.

I'll laugh if the playoff that was instituted to end the SEC's dominance over the national title picture results in a rematch of two SEC teams in the title game. :ti


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBjnQzDad_M


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Arizona set up for another wild win, until the kicker blows it than flops to try to get a penalty like the UCLA kicker but get's nothing


Arizona didn't deserve to win but just getting that close made the game worth staying up for. Was hilarious when the kicker flopped. That 2 point conversion play was such a fail. Solomon should have kept it right and it looked like he was supposed to. Grisby got hurt early and Wilson was out for the game, their two top RBs, and still they played well. Agholor is such a beast, surely will make noise in the NFL.

Arizona has taken such a big step this year, it's crazy. They're going to enjoy much success in the Solomon era, at least compared to what they been doing.

*CA$H*, sorry we had to do it to ya breh. That dude Shaq Washington is a baller. Basketball indeed needs to start ASAP.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Please tell me - what is so wrong with using your name to generate revenue? ALWAYS TRYING TO IMPLICATE MY DUDE, JAMEIS.

The NCAA is so crooked. Reinstate Gurley, too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Getting paid by boosters to sign shit is wrong Flex


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> Please tell me - what is so wrong with using your name to generate revenue? ALWAYS TRYING TO IMPLICATE MY DUDE, JAMEIS.
> 
> The NCAA is so crooked. Reinstate Gurley, too.


Nothing is wrong with it. It's the fucking AMERICAN WAY. NCAA is the worst sports organization in the nation. Easily.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> *CA$H*, sorry we had to do it to ya breh.


Eh. It was predictable... With the Bearcats having the worst defense in all of football, I'd be happy if they go to a bowl game between December 20-27. If a miracle happens and if they somehow do make it to a New Years Six bowl as an at-large, then millions of people can have a good laugh while we get slaughtered by a team like Georgia or TCU. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

So interested in this ND/FSU game this weekend. 

Gonna have it all.

Winston and Golston are combined 35-1. Both teams have stout defenses. Both have good offenses. I'm picking ND as the road dog simply because I think they'll exploit FSU's injuries unlike the other teams the Noles have played. Both teams have top red zone offenses, top WRs in Greene and Fuller but I think the run game will win this one. Gotta control that clock with the strong possibility this goes the way it should on paper and is a defensive battle. Slight edge to ND on the ground.

Still in the air, but thinking of going to the WKU/FAU game. Doughty in person should be fun to watch. 

Watson out a month for Clemson, bad for them. BC should pull the upset this week. 

Kentucky vs LSU this week. This could be the week UK makes their name known nationally by actually pulling out a tough win unlike the Florida game.

TENN/OLE MISS intrigues me because I think The Vols have the weapons on O to hang around, along with a solid D, but just how long remains the question. More than likely will be a half, but this game has the potential to be a shockingly tight contest. 

Sefo Liufau and Colorado head to LA and battle USC this week. Wanna see how the youngster does against some top notch opposition. 

UW/Oregon in my other co-PAC 12 game of the week. Battle of 1 loss teams. UW can make another jump in to the Top 25 with a big road win. They looked like the UW of preseason hype against Stanford and I think they've got it together and are hungrier than before. Definitely haven't quit on the season. I believe Cyler Miles is still yet to turn the ball over, no picks, not sure 100% but I believe he hasn't lost any fumbles either. Him and Sefo are two of the better young QBs in the conference.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Utah vs Oregon State is another interesting Pac-12 game this week, Utah trying to validate it's upset win over UCLA while Sean Mannion and the Beavs have had a bit of a slow start to the season and will look to get their passing attack going vs. a tough defense.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Mannion is a stud. I'm surprised to see The Beavers held Anderson to only 35 yards though. I don't really know much about them other than Mannion but I would have guessed Dres would have had a field day with them. Apparently they have one of the better pass defenses in the country, let alone the conference. It's weird but Dres has regressed in literally every other game this season.

4 for 111 vs Idaho State.
3 for 84 vs Fresno State.
6 for 57 @Michigan.
NO CATCHES against one of the worst defenses in ALL of football, Washington State. Very baffling.
2 for 38 @UCLA.
Now 4 for 35 @DUH BEAVS.

I can't imagine this is helping his draft stock for next year. He's dropping a lot of passes this year including not one but TWO late in the game against WAZZU which is their lone loss on the year. WAZZU is a spoiler this year with one helluva QB in Halliday but the Utes should have won that game; the Pac-12 is just much more competitive then people realize. The conference is getting shitted on again because there isn't a top team but at the end of the year, there's going to be some 1 loss teams in the playoff so we'll see what happens as far as them sending a rep but overall the league has been better than it's been recently and most games are exciting. That's not a good look for the top teams vying to be title material but it says a lot about the bottom of the conference and how deep it really is this year.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

And goodbye Baylor.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bearcats back on track :mark:. Anyone would stomp SMU these days, but a win is a win though.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

This isn't a curb-stombing, it's a straight up ruthless assassination in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fucking fuck?! The FSU/ND game is being preempted locally for coverage of tropical storm Ana. THE STORM IS NOT EVEN FUCKING HITTING US! It went South of here. Bear in mind, it's only ABC that is doing this shit. Local FOX, NBC and CBS didn't feel the need to have special afternoon storm coverage. This is absolutely fucking retarded.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I saw the score of the Bama/ a and m game. Thought sexual assault was illegal.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

SUPER NINTENDO CHALMERS said:


> I saw the score of the Bama/ a and m game. Thought sexual assault was illegal.


I think the technical term for what happened to TA&M is gang rape.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Even though they're undefeated, Notre Dame & Florida State have both been underwhelming this year. Can't wait to see this. If FSU plays like they're capable of, they should handle them by at least 2 touchdowns.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aggies v Tide

It wasn't actually as close as the score indicated. That's how bad it was.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ND v FSU was pretty great. Won't have much of a problem if either are in the final 4.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The Irish just got fucking cheated out of that win... That call was complete bullshit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't believe they called that with the game on the line... Defenders didn't even see Robinson out there. Fucking barf.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah you can't block like that on a pass play.

There could be rematch on down the line where the stakes are raised. People will remember how close this game was. ND has to win out obviously.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Nah you can't block like that on a pass play.
> 
> There could be rematch on down the line where the stakes are raised.


What do you mean? he didn't do anything wrong; he was just blocking the defender like he was supposed to. The call was honestly complete and utter bullshit.

I already despised Florida State before this but now I despise them even more.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol you can't do what he did on a pass play. It's a penalty. I can't be more clear.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And refereeing ruins another game... I can't even watch most sports anymore because the refs are fucking incompetent shits that shouldn't be paid for being as stupid as they are. At least in wrestling they were paid to be terrible since it was their job. THis shit is just pathetic after so many years of a downward trend in officiating. Apparently no one actually wants to fix the problem.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

MrMister said:


> lol you can't do what he did on a pass play. It's a penalty. I can't be more clear.


How is that a penalty? you're supposed to block; that's the job of a defender.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Laughing-Out-Loud. They possibly did not just call that penalty...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HBK 3:16 said:


> How is that a penalty? you're supposed to block; that's the job of a defender.


Technically cannot block while the ball is in the air and such... but the player was never going to make a play on the ball and the ref knew it. It was just an easy call to screw over a certain team. The past decade of college football have been dodgy at best in terms of their credibility. Not quite Serie A or WC horrid, but not that far from it either.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Call sucked, but it looked to be right to me. Notre Dame is legit though, just gotta win out now and get into the 4-team playoffs.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> *Technically cannot block while the ball is in the air and such*... but the player was never going to make a play on the ball and the ref knew it. It was just an easy call to screw over a certain team. The past decade of college football have been dodgy at best in terms of their credibility. Not quite Serie A or WC horrid, but not that far from it either.


Really? I've never heard that ever before.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Really? I've never heard that ever before.


Usually it's not called if the player isn't really in the play, which is why. On many pass plays, especially short yardage, you'll see such blocking all the time. But like holding, the refs seem to enjoy using it as a "fuck you!" whatever team they have it out for. It's worse in the college ranks where the refs are tied to conferences and will clearly be biased despite the bullshit claims that they won't. Don't remember a year in my memory where college football wasn't rife with such bad calls and clearly manipulative decisions.

They really take the "controversy creates cash" mentality to heart... luckily for them the strange loyalty for teams supersedes the rampant corruption within the NCAA.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Usually it's not called if the player isn't really in the play, which is why. On many pass plays, especially short yardage, you'll see such blocking all the time. But like holding, the refs seem to enjoy using it as a "fuck you!" whatever team they have it out for. It's worse in the college ranks where the refs are tied to conferences and will clearly be biased despite the bullshit claims that they won't. Don't remember a year in my memory where college football wasn't rife with such bad calls and clearly manipulative decisions.
> 
> They really take the "controversy creates cash" mentality to heart... luckily for them the strange loyalty for teams supersedes the rampant corruption within the NCAA.


In that case then, that only reinforces my current opinion that the game was basically handed to Florida State on a silver platter by a gang of corrupt and idiotic officials; even if it is technically illegal (I'll have to read up more on that honestly) it was still a bullshit call. The game was Notre Dame's and it was stolen right out underneath from them and given to the corrupt rapist supporters (a.k.a Florida State).

Another bullshit call by a gang of idiotic refs.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

MrMister said:


> lol you can't do what he did on a pass play. It's a penalty. I can't be more clear.


I had a feeling there would be people bitching about that call who don't know the rules. Of course, there will also be the crowd who realizes it's a penalty and say the refs shouldn't have called it because of the circumstances; as if 4th down with the game on the line means the rulebook should be thrown out the window.

It was a painful penalty but there really is no controversy here.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Tater said:


> I had a feeling there would be people bitching about that call who don't know the rules. Of course, there will also be the crowd who realizes it's a penalty and say the refs shouldn't have called it because of the circumstances; as if 4th down with the game on the line means the rulebook should be thrown out the window.
> 
> It was a painful penalty but there really is no controversy here.


Except if it was anyone but ND it would have been ignored as it should have. It had no bearing on the actual play. He wasn't close enough to make a play on anything. The NCAA picks their winners it seems. Hell, there was a play a decade ago that wasn't called but was even worse since it was actually integral in scoring for USC.

And this is more as a nuetral since FSU is one of the few big teams I don't hate. Should have guessed though when the official affiliation was said in game...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm more annoyed with that awful throw Golson made on the play after.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Big 12 might end up being a 4-way tie. Don't see them sending a playoff team. #gocats tho, K-State in the house.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Guar said:


> Big 12 might end up being a 4-way tie. Don't see them sending a playoff team. #gocats tho, K-State in the house.


Great win for K-State for sure. I agree the B12 won't send a team. Still just not good enough to be considered among the elite.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They should call that every play, they should call holding every fucking play


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DEM CANES with a proud showing last night. Felt like a punch in the gut to give up the shutout with under 2 to play though. 

Over Under at 79 for that Cal/Oregon game tonight. Kinda low for those two teams :lmao . I wanna try and get a look at that Cal offense. Jared Goff has game and they've got two fine running backs, mostly want to check out the youngster Muhammad because I haven't really seen anything of him. 

Since ya'll are playing em, CA$H, thoughts on Marlon Mack? Kid's got a promising future. Trying to tell people about 'em man.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> Since ya'll are playing em, CA$H, thoughts on Marlon Mack? Kid's got a promising future. Trying to tell people about 'em man.


They say he only weighs 195, but he plays a lot bigger than that. He's a bruiser. Our own freshman Mike Boone with over 200 yards rushing tonight :mark:. I'm glad our running game is on the right track. The defense still needs a lot of work, but they've been playing considerably a lot better lately ( apart from a couple of blown assignments ).

Chuck Bresnahan :lel

It feels good laying the smackdown on a former coordinator. Munchie stepped up and played great tonight, but I hope Gunner will be healthy enough to play against ECU because we're coming for them.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Guar said:


> Big 12 might end up being a 4-way tie. Don't see them sending a playoff team. #gocats tho, K-State in the house.


Sorry to say but you guys have to play THE TEXAS LONGHORNS HOOK EM.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Got a doozy in Berkeley.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah that doozy ended quickly. Still took a lot of guts for Cal to even fight back after that blitz by Oregon when it was 14-14. Oregon just doesn't have the defense and never has to be that legit Title Contender that a lot of people think they are every year. 



₵A$H®;41105233 said:


> They say he only weighs 195, but he plays a lot bigger than that. He's a bruiser. Our own freshman Mike Boone with over 200 yards rushing tonight :mark:. I'm glad our running game is on the right track. The defense still needs a lot of work, but they've been playing considerably a lot better lately ( apart from a couple of blown assignments ).
> 
> Chuck Bresnahan :lel
> 
> It feels good laying the smackdown on a former coordinator. Munchie stepped up and played great tonight, but I hope Gunner will be healthy enough to play against ECU because we're coming for them.


I actually didn't watch the game [Heat final preseason game ya know]but just saw Boone's numbers, not too bad. He gonna get more carries now you think? I don't remember him doing much in the Miami game. Sucks about Green and Hosley's injuries or else that game would have been more tight. You guys got a nice stable, or had, of RBs this year. I'm gonna have to check out Boone going forward then. Mostly all of them are Florida boys :lmao

You guys still got an outside shot of winning the AAC, surprisingly, with all those injuries and that defense. Still got ECU, Houston and :lmao Temple :lmao who are all ahead of you.



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Sorry to say but you guys have to play THE TEXAS LONGHORNS HOOK EM.


How you Longhorn fans liking Swoopes? I think he's done pretty damn good after being thrust in to the starting position when it's the last thing he thought he'd be doing this season. Very bright future. He already has more 300 yard passing games than Vince Young. JUST SAYING.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Where you at Michigan fans?? Go Green!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't watch any college football today. This is the first time in a long time. Really didn't care about any of the matchups.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, Notre Dame was off this week so I didn't watch much either. Currently watching Arizona St./Washington just for the hell of it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Things will get real again once we have the real standings. They come out on the 28th I think. I'll start to care again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Has anyone made the "and we are down to One Mississippi" joke yet?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ole Miss shouldn't drop past Bama. They beat Bama therefore they should be ranked ahead of Bama.

Until next week when they lose to Auburn.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Baw Gawd almighty


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cody Fajardo will become the 2nd QB ever with 9000 passing and 3000 rushing next week. Pretty good, considering the guy he studied under for a season is the only guy with 10000 passing and 4000 rushing :kaep


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

He's good but he's no ANU.

Really shitty about Dres Anderson. I thought he was one of the better WRs in the nation although a lot of people didn't even have him in their Top 10. For sure drops in the draft. Coming back even at 75-85%, a team will be getting a steal. Hopefully he can recover and keep that game intact.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ECU just lost to Temple & UCF losing big to Connecticut LOL :cheer

Thank you football Gods. Cincy is right back in it for the New Years Six. Now Marshall and Colorado State must drop a game. Still can't over that lost to Memphis though :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

₵A$H®;41416314 said:


> ECU just lost to Temple & UCF losing big to Connecticut LOL :cheer
> 
> Thank you football Gods. Cincy is right back in it for the New Years Six. Now Marshall and Colorado State must drop a game. Still can't over that lost to Memphis though :side:


Until that defense actually shows up to play in a game I wouldn't get my hopes up too high. Last I checked they were ranked near the bottom of the NCAA in total D giving up almost 476 yards a game. I hate being negative about this team, but man they way they have played this year it is hard to find anything positive to say about them. A very disappointing year in all sports in this town doesn't really help.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Until that defense actually shows up to play in a game I wouldn't get my hopes up too high. Last I checked they were ranked near the bottom of the NCAA in total D giving up almost 476 yards a game. I hate being negative about this team, but man they way they have played this year it is hard to find anything positive to say about them. A very disappointing year in all sports in this town doesn't really help.


They've look better; albeit it was against SMU, USF, and Tulane. This upcoming ECU game should show how far they come along because the pirates do have a couple of NFL-ready receivers. Munchie Legaux has been huge since replacing Gunner. At least the offense still holding it down.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

78 yard TD pass on the 2nd play of the game for ND. :banderas


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Them OWLS of FAU with a 14-0 4th to tie the game late :mark: :mark: :mark:

This team is so fun to watch. Jaquez Johnson is a beast. Lucky Whitehead is a beast. THE OWLS ARE DEADLY CREATURES OF THE NIGHT. 

:mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What a heartbreaker for Ole Miss.

Miss St. still on top.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Fuck that, what a heartbreaker for muh Owls. :tears:

ANU SOLOMON SHOW ON.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, Everett just dropped the ball on a botched handoff, and then picked it up and ran it into the endzone. Just like they drew it up. :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Josh Dobbs though. Didn't do so hot last year when he was thrust in to the starting role with Worley's broken hand or whatever it was, but he's stepped up in a big way the last two games with Worley out because of a shoulder. 23/40 for 301 yards, 2 TDs and 1 pick. 24 carriers for 166 yards and THREE TDs. Jalen Hurd added another 125 on the ground. This team is headed in the right direction and Dobbs is getting some very valuable playing time before he takes over for good next season. Vols just need to shape up that defense and they're going to get back to competing within the SEC. 

Zona taking it on the chin curtosey of UCLA. Horrible game plan tonight. Scored the first TD and did nothing for the next 3 and a 1/2 quarters. Anu looked like a Freshman for the first time all year tonight. 

Really horrible what happened to Ole Miss' Treadwell. Another top WR going down for the year. Luckily, unlike Dres, he's just a Sophomore.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MWC looks like we might get a Nevada vs Boise rematch in Boise in the championship game after CODY took care of business tonight


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Fuuuuccckkkk man, the hits keep coming this week. Just saw Connor Halliday broke his leg. What a shitty week for injuries. He was leading the nation in a lot of passing categories. I thought he was one of the better unknown prospects headed in to next year's draft, with a great arm and solid accuracy; a guy that's made progressions in every season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Holliday had a turrible :barkley game in the only game I saw of his this year


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Like I've said before, the dude has NO run game, NO defense, and it's been the norm his entire career. The guy was attempting 60 passes a year this season. He had an 89 attempt game last year. While a lot of his stats can be chalked up to throwing it so much, I wonder what he could do with a halfway decent supporting cast. He's technically sound, all around, even without throwing the ball 100 times a game to muster up the sexy numbers. Plus the guy is tough as nails, played through a lacerated liver in his Freshman year. He may not be ready to go for the Combine and Pro Day which will hurt his spot in the draft but he'll get his chance, there's going to be a few teams out there willing to give this kid a shot based on his body of work.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Top 4 in the title.

How many times will this change before it's sealed?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Can't really argue with the top 4 too much.

I'd have MSU and ND few spots higher tho.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think ND is going to wind up in the top 4 if the SEC teams beat up each other. That game vs FSU will not be forgotten. ND obviously has to win out though.

I'd love to see an FSU/ND rematch. I normally scoff and laugh at ND, but they look pretty good this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm gonna laugh when 2 2 loss SEC teams get in


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll laugh with you. The SEC has declined back to the pack the past few years.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> I'm gonna laugh when 2 2 loss SEC teams get in


that would be shocking, but I guess you can never underestimate the SEC bias


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'll eat my underwear if Alabama isn't in the playoff


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

http://mynorthwest.com/404/2638944/Cornerback-Marcus-Peters-dismissed-from-UW-football-team


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Michigan State will end up in the top four. I think it will end up being NOLES, DUCKS, TIDE and SPARTANS


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanna see ND in there, too. I think the Joe Schmidt injury is big though. That dude's a sparkplug, reminds me a lot of Zach Thomas. They got a pretty good young backup to step up for him in Nyles Morgan, Irish fans should be excited what the kid can bring to the table. This is a huge blow headed in to the ASU game. Both teams are dealing with a few injuries after the last few games as well.

Remember Notre Dame was reportedly trying to drop this game from the schedule before the year, after beating the Sun Devils last season, so there's going to be a lot of intensity on the ASU side. 

Taylor Kelly has been pretty bad since his return, no turnovers in his first three games, missed three, and now has thrown 3 picks in his first two return games. Isn't running the ball as well either. Golson's been turning it over a lot lately too, so there's that.

Gotta look at the schedule but this and MSU/OSU are gonna be my games of the week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd have to look at all the schedules to make a prediction. Fuck that. 


lol sooners they look as bad as texas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Texas A&M on pace to beat Auburn 406-0 right now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Everett doing a great Rex Grossman impersonation right now. fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Irish getting blown out. I guess we will not see a rematch with FSU. Kinda a bummer.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, they've come back and are only down by 3 now. Definitely marking out right now. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol I'm rooting for Notre Dame for the first time ever?

Aggies and Tigers is a good one if you can't stand defense. These teams are just bad on defense.


RIP Irish. Let's go SUN DEVILS.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Welp, nevermind that comeback lol. Turnovers have absolutely murdered this team today.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I'd have to look at all the schedules to make a prediction. Fuck that.
> 
> 
> lol sooners they look as bad as texas


Fuck what? 

Texas looked good today. I like the young kid Swoopes. He's a got a cannon, think he'll be better next year after a full off season as the #1. 

Would have liked to watched the Rado/Zona game if there wasn't other better games on tonight. Solomon and Sefo are two of the better young QBs in the game today.



Chrome said:


> Welp, nevermind that comeback lol. Turnovers have absolutely murdered this team today.


The loss of Schmidt is huge for that defense. And like I said, ASU had a big chip on their shoulder headed in to the rematch. Very surprised at the outcome though. I thought ND would pull it out. Golson turnover struggles continue while Kelly righted his after a stretch of bad games giving the ball away.

That Avatar is amazing, lel.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How can people root against 'Bama knowing that if they lose TREES DIE? *


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe finally they'll give TCU some respect. Besides blowing a 21 point lead against Baylor a few weeks ago, they've looked like a playoff team. They're legit.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Boykin is a stud but it doesn't help them out that the Big 12 doesn't have a Championship Game, they could really use that extra game to help get in. With Bama possibly losing and Auburn already down, I think they could get in the Top 4 this week. That Baylor game was wild, they should have won.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What's amusing is Baylor wins the Big 12 if both win out due to head to head.


No one wants to win this Bama/LSU game. Neither team should be anywhere close to the top 4.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Can Amari Cooper get open here?

..and hold on to the ball?

These FUCK YOU SABAN chants in OT are quite ECW-esque.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

love these overtime rules or hate them, overtime is ALWAYS fucking intense.

Needless to say, Alabama needs to win this to stay in the final 4 picture. 

LSU kicker kicking it out on the kickoff was the difference if Alabama comes back to win this.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ugh. Fuck off Bama.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Not sure how Bama got a 1st and 10 there after the penalty pushed them back to the 16. They got the ball down to the 1 on the opening play in question. Pretty sure there's something I'm missing but that's odd.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Joel Anthony said:


> Not sure how Bama got a 1st and 10 there after the penalty pushed them back to the 16. They got the ball down to the 1 on the play.


Was thinking the same thing. Not sure of the rules there though. I thought it'd be 1st and G and the penalty applies.

LSU fucked this game up. Bama is lucky to win. I assume the Tide is winning.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Boise almost lost to the Lobos :HA


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

That drop was so killer. 





Watch LSU still move up in the polls. fpalm


Saban just hit us with the DUHDUHDUHUDUDHDUH TODAY JR post game stutter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Bama runs the table, I'll be ok with them in the top 4, but they were absolute shit tonight (by their high standards).


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

If Bama wins out and wins the SEC they definitely need to be in.



Stax Classic said:


> Boise almost lost to the Lobos :HA


Meh. Boise State has nothing this year outside of Ajayi. Wouldn't have been late breaking news.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm finally glad Notre Dame got exposed as the overrated team they have been for many years. Now they can slide back into irrelevance. 

Ohio State keeps winning, they might have a chance at the Final Four table after all provided they win out.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Joel Anthony said:


> If Bama wins out and wins the SEC they definitely need to be in.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. Boise State has nothing this year outside of Ajayi. Wouldn't have been late breaking news.


It would have been for Marshall, because Colorado State has the strongest resume, but needs a Boise loss to make the MW Championship game vs Nevada. If CSU can win that, they're going to a New year's Day Bowl as the highest rated outsider champion.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Glad TCU is in there as of now. When Miami beats FSU on Saturday shit will hit the fan. They'll still make the playoff though.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

So glad FSU is falling down as they rightfully should, now just got to beat Miss State and Bama's back in the top 4 baby!.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

FSU - MiamiFL is guaranteed to have a "moment". It's just how their rivalry goes. Looking forward to that game.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Brad Kaaya was in 3rd grade the last time Miami beat FSU at home. The crowd is gonna be pumped and we're going to punch them right in the mouth. We just have to do what all the others haven't so far this year haven't done and finish them. It is time for another big botched FG against Miami though, that's usually been the big moment in this rivalry.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm probably in the minority, but i'll be watching the Kentucky - Tennessee game. I hope Tennessee kicks the shit out of Kentucky !!!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I was surprised to see the Bearcats sneak past East Carolina tonight. Give a game ball to the cold weather I guess.

Impressed with the 'Cat's freshman kicker. Hit a career long 47 to win the game at the end. Nvm the fumbled lateral recovery in the last seconds that didn't really matter.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Holy crap. I totally forgot they played tonight. Gotta record the replay. I'll watch it tomorrow mourning. Judging by the box score, it looks like it was a classic.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

how can you not be jacked for this Mississippi State/Alabama game.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Melvin Gordon > All you .....s.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Melvin Gordon: New NCAA single-game rushing record.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That's a Heisman :lol Prescott's hopes are done and Mariotta ain't shit


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Gordon is the definite frontrunner, but Mariota is still capable of taking it if he keeps it up. 29/2 TD/INT ratio is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Tough break for Indiana RB Tevin Coleman, who rushed for a measly 307 yards today. :lol

Also, anyone who didn't expect Dak Prescott's Heisman campaign to go down in flames today hasn't been watching Dak Prescott for very long. This was a vintage Dak passing performance.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TomahawkJock said:


> Melvin Gordon > All you .....s.


I'm a white guy.

Stats shouldn't count in college football. It's cool that a guy rushed for 400 yards, but it's not that impressive...wait you said he didn't play in the 4th quarter? 

:lmao:lmao:lmao


RIP Bulldogs but you can't turn it over like morons vs Bama.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

His last run was a TD as time expired in the third Mr


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Jameis should win the Heisman. Carrying the squad every game in the second half to keep their championship hopes alive. More impressive than his superb season last year, imo. COMEBACK KID.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Joel Anthony said:


> Brad Kaaya was in 3rd grade the last time Miami beat FSU at home. The crowd is gonna be pumped and we're going to punch them right in the mouth. We just have to do what all the others haven't so far this year haven't done and finish them. It is time for another big botched FG against Miami though, that's usually been the big moment in this rivalry.


:ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Says it all


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Spurrier --> Zook --> Meyer --> Muschamp --> ????

This next hire is going to be extremely important. For a prominent program like Florida, you never want to have Too Many Zooks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Poeple want CSU's coach so bad, but he has an 7.5 mil buyout :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> Jameis should win the Heisman. Carrying the squad every game in the second half to keep their championship hopes alive. More impressive than his superb season last year, imo. COMEBACK KID.


I've been saying all year that FSU has been more impressive this year because of their will to win, it shows the character of the team as one single solitary unit and not just an offense or defense. Both have struggled but when it counts both rise to the occasion. They have proven that they are impossible to defeat. Cook was bigger than Jameis for the Noles Sat night though. Game went as good as I could have imagined, for about an hour I was on top of the world. Ending sucked. 

I've been saying it for years now but Duke just cannot stay on the field. There's no excuse other than being injured to the point of needing a stretcher or cart that he isn't in the game late. Very disappointed to see him on the sideline when we needed him most.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Boba Fett said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but i'll be watching the Kentucky - Tennessee game. I hope Tennessee kicks the shit out of Kentucky !!!


I had this game marked on my calendar but once Saturday came around I was too pumped for the Canes. I like the direction both teams are headed. How has Dobbs looked since stepping in for Worley? His numbers are impressive. I saw eh score, thought UK would have more fight than that.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

CFB RANKINGS

1. Alabama
2. Oregon
3. Florida St
4. Miss St

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ankings-alabama-crimson-tide-oregon-ducks-top


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Jameis should win the Heisman. Carrying the squad every game in the second half to keep their championship hopes alive. More impressive than his superb season last year, imo. COMEBACK KID.


:lmao



Stax Classic said:


> Poeple want CSU's coach so bad, but he has an 7.5 mil buyout :lol


Everyone and their mother knows that it's Dan Mullen's job if he wants it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Goin' to The Big Game Saturday! Those supercilious scullions, those sickly stewed prunes of profane personage, those base and baneful boils, those mendacious and mewling minions of Stanford vs. the brave Bears of courageous CAL! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Can we talk about how good the playoff committee has been?

I know a lot of people will disagree, but I've found their rankings to be extremely spot on. They aren't just giving lip service when they say they throw out last week's poll and start from scratch each week. It shows. They reassess the entire college football landscape each week and rank from the top down.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Can we talk about how good the playoff committee has been?
> 
> I know a lot of people will disagree, but I've found their rankings to be extremely spot on. They aren't just giving lip service when they say they throw out last week's poll and start from scratch each week. It shows. They reassess the entire college football landscape each week and rank from the top down.


Indeed, the playoff committee has been doing a very good job so far in terms of their rankings; the fact they are taking more into account from the teams for their weekly rankings then just whether they won or lost on Saturday makes me happy. As if this had been the BCS Florida State (for example) would still have been number 1 despite how horrible they have played this season against such a weak and underwhelming schedule, but with the Playoff Committee they are taking into account each team's overall resume (win-loss, schedule strength and how well they played overall) into account into of just blind wins.

I was skeptical at first but it seems to be working, kudos to the committee.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

El Conquistador said:


> Jameis should win the Heisman. Carrying the squad every game in the second half to keep their championship hopes alive. More impressive than his superb season last year, imo. COMEBACK KID.


:tenay


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

GitRekt said:


> CFB RANKINGS
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 2. Oregon
> ...


Disappointed that Miss St didn't drop further and that Alabama shot all the way up to 1. Miss State didn't look like they could hang with Bama even though the final score might have said otherwise.... at least LSU isn't ranked anymore


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Indeed, the playoff committee has been doing a very good job so far in terms of their rankings; the fact they are taking more into account from the teams for their weekly rankings then just whether they won or lost on Saturday makes me happy. As if this had been the BCS Florida State (for example) would still have been number 1 despite how horrible they have played this season against such a weak and underwhelming schedule, but with the Playoff Committee they are taking into account each team's overall resume (win-loss, schedule strength and how well they played overall) into account into of just blind wins.
> 
> I was skeptical at first but it seems to be working, kudos to the committee.



FSU has more CFP Top 25 wins than Alabama does. I think the whole narrative that FSU has had a weak schedule is way overstated. 

Texas A&M and LSU aren't looking too hot anymore.

One thing I'm really interested in seeing is how the CFP rankings change after Championship Saturday. Kirk Herbstreit alluded to the fact that Mississippi State could be toast if TCU, Baylor, FSU, Oregon and Alabama win out. He said that the committee values conference winners over non-conference winners.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's still people thinking this SEC is the same as the SEC of about 3 or so years ago.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Southern Beatdown said:


> FSU has more CFP Top 25 wins than Alabama does. I think the whole narrative that FSU has had a weak schedule is way overstated.
> 
> Texas A&M and LSU aren't looking too hot anymore.
> 
> One thing I'm really interested in seeing is how the CFP rankings change after Championship Saturday. Kirk Herbstreit alluded to the fact that Mississippi State could be toast if TCU, Baylor, FSU, Oregon and Alabama win out. He said that the committee values conference winners over non-conference winners.


Well FSU may indeed have more CFP Top 25 wins then Alabama (which I need to check up on as this is a new one for me), the fact that is has had a relatively cookie cutter weak schedule outside of those few top teams; and ended up almost losing to multiple unranked teams they should have easily beat (comebacks aside) is what hurts FSU ultimately in the end. While Alabama outside of the West Virginia opener has played a overall more consistent game of football against all opponents, looking strong even in their lone loss.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

It will be interesting to see how the committee treats the SEC playing their late season FCS scrimmage games this week.

I personally think that playing an FCS team after week three should result in a penalty for ranking purposes.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

SEC does these late cupcake games every year. Today's lineup:

Florida - Eastern Kentucky
Georgia - Charleston Southern
South Carolina - South Alabama
Alabama - Western Carolina
Auburn - Samford

Gotta prove they're the cream of the crop by facing tough competition. These should be real nail-biters.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow watching this VT vs WF game and FINALLY someone scores 3-0 in OT


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

Oklahoma's Semaje Perine just broke Melvin Gordon's single game rushing record from a week ago lolz.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Another horrible showing by Florida State that ends in a barely scrapped by last second win, if this is how FSU plays against these on paper inferior teams then I can't imagine how horrible they will do when they face actual competition.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CAL... 

Still had fun. And read from my copy of _A Dance With Dragons_ during all of the breaks in the action. Individual behind me brought his copy of _A Feast for Crows_ to the game as well.

Next year, Stanford... Next year... :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BEARCATS :mark: GUNNER :mark: 7-3 :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I really hope FSU loses and misses the playoffs.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Jay Ajayi is the best RB in college football that no one knows about. I think he'll be one of the better NFL backs.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> I really hope FSU loses and misses the playoffs.


You and me both, through part of me wants them to win out so Alabama can be the one to show them what a real team plays like and expose this fraud of a team for what it is in the championship game.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

How do you think Justin Hardy would fit in the Chiefs system? I think he would fit well with what we want to do.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Another horrible showing by Florida State that ends in a barely scrapped by last second win, if this is how FSU plays against these on paper inferior teams then I can't imagine how horrible they will do when they face actual competition.


2012 Notre Dame almost...FSU gets down early in a playoff game, they'll make a run, but it might it not be enough...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> How do you think Justin Hardy would fit in the Chiefs system? I think he would fit well with what we want to do.


I love Hardy and think he would be a great fit in any system. Great route runner. He'd be great within that WC offense especially, he'll take a lot of those short passes and muster up tons of YAC. The same thing I said about Ajayi goes for Hardy with WRers. ECU overall is fun to watch and he is a major reason why.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Joel Anthony said:


> Jay Ajayi is the best RB in college football that no one knows about. I think he'll be one of the better NFL backs.


I hate that fucker :no:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

As you should ha. 

He's added a lot to his game this year by becoming a better receiver. Gonna be a good pick up in the draft.

By the way I meant young backs, not overall. Ways to go to get to that point but the potential for at is definitely there.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, folks...going into this final weekend of the college football regular season...we have 7 teams that have a shot at the Playoff.

Mississippi State- vs. Ole Miss, possible SEC title game if Alabama loses
Alabama- vs. Auburn, SEC title game with a win in the Iron Bowl
Oregon- vs. Oregon State, then Pac-12 title rematch against Arizona (who beat the Ducks)
Florida State- vs. Florida, then Georgia Tech for the ACC title
TCU- beat Texas, vs. Iowa State to wrap up the season
Baylor- vs. Texas Tech, vs. Kansas State
Ohio State- vs. Michigan, Big Ten title game 

How about this...Minnesota beats Wisconsin Saturday, then they win the Big Ten West and play Ohio State. It would help TCU's cause, as TCU rolled Minnesota earlier in the season. 

Florida State needs to win out, and I would also say ditto with both Mississippi State and 'Bama to stay in the hunt. Oregon has a rematch with Arizona, Ohio State could see a rematch with the Gophers if they win. 

Baylor may have an issue, per they will have K-State to end the season. K-State will be ready for that one, plus the Bears need help to make the final four. In fact, there's a chance both TCU and Baylor finish 11-1 and are left on the outside looking in.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

What if Arizona beats Oregon twice would you put them in the playoff?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd love to see Anu Solomon crash the party. Zona has had quite the year. It'll take a few teams losing even if they beat Oregon, but they'll have a good enough resume to make the case either way.

I've got Ole Miss, Florida and Auburn this weekend. Going with the underdog trifecta of doom. Ole Miss has the best chance of them all.

Treon Harris was a winner in High School and has been solid so far with the Gators. Don't sleep on this kid. He lives for moments like these. 

Thank goodness the last Canes game of the year, well, before we go to the AJAX Clean Bowl. Voytik, Boyd and Connor form a very lethal triple threat for the Panthers. All Sophomores. Connor runs like juggernaut through brick walls and Boyd is a speedy WR with pretty good size with amazing hands. A threat in the return game as well. Does take it on occasion out of the backfield on a run. Very versatile. Voytik isn't as scary, but he's still young and with those two on either side he'll be alright.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Boise State is projected to be in the Fiesta Bowl since Marshall & Colorado State went down :banderas

Cincinnati is projected to play either South Carolina or Florida in the Birmingham Bowl on January 3rd. Pretty decent bowl. I hope they just take care of business and beat Temple and Houston.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

cactus_jack22 said:


> What if Arizona beats Oregon twice would you put them in the playoff?


If we still have a bunch of one loss teams still in the mix, Arizona won't get in. The best shot at a 2-loss team in the playoff would be the SEC. I just can't see them leaving an SEC team out at all. Personally, it should be you are pretty much eliminated from contention with two losses. But, a 2-loss Alabama or Mississippi State could sneak in.

Ohio State might be royally fucked now, will have their 3rd string QB for the Big Ten title as Barrett is now done for the year. Plus, they really needed to just destroy Michigan to garner attention from the committee which didn't happen.

Too early to get worked up, Ole Miss up on Mississippi State, Minnesota beating Wisconsin, and until the pick-six moments ago Florida was dominating Florida State.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Both my football teams suck so bad.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Florida State must've sold their soul to the devil. What an lucky season this has been so far. Georgia Tech is going to end this charade next week.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Haters gon' hate.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Huskies take their first dump in Pullman tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This Bama-Auburn game has been terrific so far.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This game is fun.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Bulldogs are done, Ole Miss fans I'm sure are celebrating the fact they've ruined their rivals national championship hopes. 

Florida State, Oregon, and Alabama all hold serve going into championship week. Meanwhile, interested to see if Ohio State, Baylor, or TCU is the new 4th member of the group. 

So...going into the final weekend...

Florida State vs. Georgia Tech for the ACC title- Seminoles haven't had a real break-out win this year and have lucked out
Alabama vs. Missouri for the SEC title- Can't count out Mizzou
Oregon vs. Arizona for the Pac-12 title- Arizona beat them during the regular season
Ohio State vs. Wisconsin for the Big Ten title- Ohio State going with 3rd string QB 
Baylor vs. Kansas State-Wildcats no pushover for the Bears
TCU vs. Iowa State- Horned Frogs playing a Cyclones team that is winless in conference play, but stranger things have happened 

I have enjoyed this season, and I do like the new playoff. Down the road, I'm sure they will expand it to 8 teams (makes sense to include the 5 conference champs and 3 at-larges). For now, it will be interesting to see them settle it on the field.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

BruiserKC said:


> If we still have a bunch of one loss teams still in the mix, Arizona won't get in. The best shot at a 2-loss team in the playoff would be the SEC. I just can't see them leaving an SEC team out at all. Personally, it should be you are pretty much eliminated from contention with two losses. But, a 2-loss Alabama or Mississippi State could sneak in.


If say Ohio State and Baylor lost this weekend and Arizona somehow beat Oregon again I think it would be a interesting discussion for that last spot. Granted I don't think Arizona will pull it off(Oregon is my pick to win the whole thing), but anyways should be a interesting weekend and I look forward to the bowl selections.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

My Gophers have had a pretty decent year. Were finally going to go to a good bowl!!! Been way to long for that.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CZWRUBE said:


> My Gophers have had a pretty decent year. Were finally going to go to a good bowl!!! Been way to long for that.


Kill has done a great job with Minnesota (in spite of a his health issues). Especially when my Hawkeyes got made their bitch. 

On the surface, the firing of Pellini seems a surprise. But, they have gone 7-17 against top 25 opponents during his tenure in Nebraska (including 0-4 in the last couple seasons). He has plateaued, so now interesting to see where he goes. 

Michigan fires Hoke, only surprise is why did it take until Tuesday. 

Alabama, Oregon, TCU, and Florida State make up the top 4 in the CFP rankings. Personally, I'd put Baylor there as they beat TCU head to head, but will be interesting to see where it all ends up after Saturday. Great games this weekend.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

5th Conference Championship in the last 7 years. Time to go bowling :zayn3


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

ROLL FUCKING TIDE. That is all.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ROLL TIDE ROLL! Bring on the Seminoles dammit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

DarkSide256 said:


> ROLL FUCKING TIDE. That is all.





HBK 3:16 said:


> ROLL TIDE ROLL! Bring on the Seminoles dammit.


:lmao

wouldn't stand a chance


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

El Conquistador said:


> :lmao
> 
> wouldn't stand a chance


Yeah the same Seminoles that almost lost to two teams that finished 6-6 and almost lost 9 of their games in the season against teams much lower then the caliber of team that is Alabama? yeah. I like Alabama's chances against them, just saying.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ohio State or TCU for the final 4th playoff spot? That's going to be debated like crazy til the final 4 is announced.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't stand Jameis Winston, but I'd be happy to see them win another championship representing the ACC.


... Unfortunately, I don't think they'll make it past the first round after watching them play games like they did against BC and Miami (and even overrated Clemson, tbh), and one of the worst teams in the SEC, Florida, with Winston throwing 4 picks. 


Oh well, maybe they'll get it together



Edit: depending on how this onside kick goes, they might not even make the playoffs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Seems like FSU is going to win tonight. Have to say that I'm surprised. Still wouldn't give them much of a chance in the playoffs though.

1. Alabama
2. Oregon
3. Florida State

I have no idea who's going to be the 4th team. It's going to be *a lot* of debating between OSU, TCU, and Baylor bama4


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

going from Florida State/Georgia Tech to Boise State/Fresno State.

Bit of a step down.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

₵A$H®;42697625 said:


> Seems like FSU is going to win tonight. Have to say that I'm surprised. Still wouldn't give them much of a chance in the playoffs though.
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 2. Oregon
> ...


Tbh, I'd actually be surprised if it wasn't OSU, but who knows.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Tbh, I'd actually be surprised if it wasn't OSU, but who knows.


By how they handled Wisconsin tonight, I think OSU bypasses TCU & Baylor. We'll see though. This is going to be fun.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

1. Bama
2. Oregon
3. OSU
4. FSU

Is what I'm guessing. How does it work now for NCAA playoffs? Is it 1st v. 4th? If so, then I'll go ahead and predict BAMA/OSU championship with Bama winning.


.... I'll probably be completely off haha


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep. 1v4 & 2v3.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Bama
Ducks
Noles
OSU

In that order.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I got it the same way. Wouldn't be surprised if the Buckeyes are 3 though. I will be surprised if TCU or Baylor are in the top 4.

Tide v Ducks in the title game. Tide wins obv.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Interesting final day...three thoughts to take away from this weekend. 

1. Baylor should get the nod over TCU, per the fact that Baylor beat TCU this season in their head-to-head matchup. Yes, TCU looked good destroying an Iowa State team that shouldn't have even put up 3 points, but the fact the Bears won their matchup should make them the Big 12 representative. 

2. Florida State might be lucky as hell this year and Jameis Winston is a huge jerk and criminal, but the idea that they are still unbeaten and kept sliding down the CFP poll is amazing to me. The team has now won 29 games in a row and they are taking care of the games on their schedule. 

3. My teams...Alabama, Florida State, Oregon, Ohio State. Ohio State looked really good beating a Wisconsin team up and down, not to mention doing it with a 3rd-string QB. They shut down Melvin Gordon and took care of business. 

Down the road, I know they will go to 8 teams (and we'll have controversy from numbers 9 and 10).


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

My Top 4's

2. *Oregon* v. 3. *TCU*--- *Oregon*
1. *Alabama *v. 4. *FSU*--- *LOLFSU*

1. *Oregon* v. 4. *FSU*--- *Oregon*
2. *Alabama *v. 3. *Baylor*--- *Baylor*

1. *Oregon* v. 4. *Baylor*--- *Oregon*
2. *Alabama *v. 3. *TCU*--- *TCU*

1. *Oregon* v. 4. *OSU*--- *Oregon*
2. *Alabama* v. 3. *TCU*--- *TCU*

Alabama is the epitome of overrated. I haven't been thoroughly impressed by them since 2011. Any team with a good quarterback or runs a faster tempo offense either comes close (usually bad coaching negates their possibility to win) or beats them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bama, Oregon, FSU, OSU.

I've said since the beginning that top 8 is the way to go. The winners of the power five conferences and 3 at-larges.

I also think they shouldn't have the playoff rankings throughout the season, instead they should do what college basketball does with the March Madness tournament. Keep the committee but wait until the end of the season to announce who the playoff teams are.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> Bama, Oregon, FSU, OSU.
> 
> I've said since the beginning that top 8 is the way to go. The winners of the power five conferences and 3 at-larges.
> 
> I also think they shouldn't have the playoff rankings throughout the season, instead they should do what college basketball does with the March Madness tournament. Keep the committee but wait until the end of the season to announce who the playoff teams are.


That would have quelled all the hubala over standings during the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed Noto about copying college basketball. We can still have the AP top 25 and the Coach's Poll during the season if they want to hold onto their sacred cows. It's definitely going to go to 8 teams after this year will be a huge success. 


Ad Infinitum said:


> My Top 4's
> 
> 2. *Oregon* v. 3. *TCU*--- *Oregon*
> 1. *Alabama *v. 4. *FSU*--- *LOLFSU*
> ...


Overrated compared to their teams of the recent past sure, but they can beat any team in top 10. I really want them to lose, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Not really surprised since it was the easy way out for the committee. Mariota/Winston and Saban/Urban will be fun, though. 1/1/15 can't get here soon enough :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm fine with the four teams, but I would have preferred Ohio State vs Oregon in the Rose Bowl for old times sake.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

They tell me it's a new system but it's still run by the old guard. Meet the new boss same as the old boss. Ratings and money wins again in the land of college football. This system has failed already in the first year. This is wonderful. Let's abandon the computers so we can just instill our own hired goons to directly ensure our money interests. I miss the Mythical Paper National Champ over this broken playoff and that shit storm of the BCS. But you know I'm not going anywhere, college football. So I'll be back next season to bitch when inevitably the system fails again.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

No chance Oregon beats FSU. Noles will have a harder time with Bama in the title game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Natecore said:


> They tell me it's a new system but it's still run by the old guard. Meet the new boss same as the old boss. Ratings and money wins again in the land of college football. This system has failed already in the first year. This is wonderful. Let's abandon the computers so we can just instill our own hired goons to directly ensure our money interests. I miss the Mythical Paper National Champ over this broken playoff and that shit storm of the BCS. But you know I'm not going anywhere, college football. So I'll be back next season to bitch when inevitably the system fails again.


Sounds like a salty Baylor fan. U mad?


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

FUCKING UNFAIR I MEAN, FLORDIA STATE WENT UNDEFEATED ALL SEASON AND YET THEY STUCK IN THE ROSE BOWL WHILE ARKANSAS HAS THE HONOR OF PLAYING TEXAS IN THE TEXAS BOWL!!! Mean I feel so bad for bama, fsu, orgeon, and Ohio state, they deserve a shot at Texas more than Arkansas does.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RobertRoodeFan said:


> FUCKING UNFAIR I MEAN, FLORDIA STATE WENT UNDEFEATED ALL SEASON AND YET THEY STUCK IN THE ROSE BOWL WHILE ARKANSAS HAS THE HONOR OF PLAYING TEXAS IN THE TEXAS BOWL!!! Mean I feel so bad for bama, fsu, orgeon, and Ohio state, they deserve a shot at Texas more than Arkansas does.


post of the thread for sure. agreed 100%

Travesty


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm very disappointed that the Crimson Tide won't get to play FSU. I'm originally from AL, currently living in FL, and I really wanted to be able to yell ROLL TIDE to all these FSU bandwagoners after we kicked their asses. FSU vs Oregon will be a high scoring game but the Ducks will beat the Seminoles.

On the topic of Big XII getting left out, honestly they did it to themselves. The Big XII should add 2 cupcake teams (SMU and ??????) so they can have a real championship game. TCU did nothing for themselves by beating a weak team like Iowa State and Baylor had already been screwed by the committee so the Big XII had no chance. Honestly, OSU was the least controversial decision that the committee could make and it was made easier by them destroying the #14 team in the nation with a 3rd string QB.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bearcats have a date with Virginia Tech on the 27th. I still remember our last encounter...






:banderas Let's go.

EDIT: Welp. They lost. Nothing to see here :lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Honestly, I like Oregon. :draper2


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

MrMister said:


> post of the thread for sure. agreed 100%
> 
> Travesty


LOL THANKS DUDE I thought that would epic and it worked.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

If the ducks win the title, then everyone must play DUCKSTALES WHOOO OHHHH!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bowl season starts today.

Western Michigan's unis are beyond attrocious.

And there are about 5 fans in the stands for this Western Michigan/Air Force game.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

RKing85 said:


> And there are about 5 fans in the stands for this Western Michigan/Air Force game.


That's what happens when you have a bowl game in Boise that's not featuring a Idaho team.

What happened to Nevada, 3 points? yikes


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

3 Florida State vs 2 Oregon
1. Alabama vs 4 Ohio State

Oregon defeats Florida State and then defeats Ohio State for The National Championship!


*WIN THE DAY GO DUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

That BYU & Memphis game though. It was intense ( especially when the game was over ).










Just about summed up how it was bama4


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

^ at some point you gotta show some class, both teams at fault for that ugly scene.

that central michigan-western kentucky finish :monta


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Hackenberg and Penn State played a great game today against Boston College. I can see Penn St. being ranked in the 15-25 range next year if Hackenberg plays like he did in the second half. For a young guy, he has a lot of poise late in games when his team needs him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Pac 12 is 3-0 so far this bowl season. My fostering mother USC held on against Nebraska. It will be nice to finally be free of the scholarship restrictions because it is painful to watch USC gas out because they only carry 51 scholarship players. Hoping the Pac 12 runs the table and I hope Oregon takes care of business.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Looking forward to Thursday and seeing the Buckeyes go down to the rolling tide!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

The horseshoe will finally be removed out of FSUs ass this Thursday. 

ORE 44 FSU 31


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm for Alabama though I'm thinking Florida State will repeat


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What a fucking embarrassment LSU is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> What a fucking embarrassment LSU is


Losing to a 5 loss Notre Dame team is definitely a low point. I dislike both teams,but the game was pretty good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, Notre Dame won after falling off a cliff in the 2nd half of the season. Liked what I saw out of Zaire today.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Georgia went full Chubb tonight. I like it. :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No Gurley and still got their Chubb going


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My PAC 12 at 4-0 now. Stanford was so damn impressive against Maryland, now from the Big 10. Keep the streak going, PAC.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Aidan said:


> Georgia went full Chubb tonight. I like it. :mark:


Legit. Another Dawg mark at the WF. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Losing to a 5 loss Notre Dame team is definitely a low point. I dislike both teams,but the game was pretty good.


I'd say blowing it against Bama was their low point. Losing to ND was just embarrassing.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

Ole Miss v TCU - TCU
Boise State v Arizona - Boise State
Mississippi St vs Georgia Tech - Mississippi St
Auburn v Wisconsin - Auburn
Michigan State v Baylor - Mich St
Missouri v Minnesota - Missouri
Oregon v Florida St - Oregon
Alabama v Ohio St - Alabama
Houston v Pittsburgh - Houston
Iowa v Tennessee - Iowa
Kansas St v UCLA - KSU
Washington v OK ST - Washington
ECU v Florida - ECU
Toledo v Ark St - Toledo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LSU showed their true self's in the Auburn game. Then they were coasting along; barely beating an rebuilding Florida team and blew out an Kentucky team that was already falling apart from their hot start. They hit their ceiling ( defensively at least ) in the Ole Miss game. The Alabama choke job was just the inevitable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it too late to excommunicate Arizona from the PAC-12? They had a great season, but they are crapping the bed against Boise. My dreams of a perfect conference bowl record seem to be hanging by the slenderest of threads now. Hopeful for a rally, but the flow of the game makes it unlikely.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, nice comeback by Arizona, but they came up short. Anu Solomon's brain flatlined on that last play. How can you not throw the ball away and have one more chance to score? You have no timeouts and you take a sack? Not a career highlight, to be sure. The lack of game presence and awareness of the clock reminds me of Chris Webber.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am going to take Oregon over Florida State. The lack of Olemu is troubling, I just hope its not fatal. Historically, when teams have weeks to prepare for Oregon's offense they do pretty well. I hope Jameis Winston keeps producing those turnovers and Oregon survives a closer game than I initially expected.

Against my better judgment, I am taking Ohio State and their third string quarterback, solely on Urban Meyer's coaching and the potential of facing Oregon for the NC in a traditional Rose Bowl PAC and Big10 champs throwdown. If that occurs, I am squarely behind Oregon by a couple of touchdowns.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I am going to take Oregon over Florida State. The lack of Olemu is troubling, I just hope its not fatal. Historically, when teams have weeks to prepare for Oregon's offense they do pretty well. I hope Jameis Winston keeps producing those turnovers and Oregon survives a closer game than I initially expected.
> 
> Against my better judgment, I am taking Ohio State and their third string quarterback, solely on Urban Meyer's coaching and the potential of facing Oregon for the NC in a traditional Rose Bowl PAC and Big10 champs throwdown. If that occurs, I am squarely behind Oregon by a couple of touchdowns.


Both semifinals are going to be epic. Florida State has been lucky all year, but can't argue they are 13-0. Oregon is a very solid team and as long as Mariotta doesn't make mistakes I think the Ducks will beat the 'Noles. 

Meyer is turning Ohio State into an SEC North team. They are very fast and you can't coach speed. However, they will be facing an Alabama team that is used to seeing the speed on a weekly basis. Bama beats the Buckeyes setting up Alabama vs. Oregon for the national title. 

I watched some of the Fiesta and Orange Bowls yesterday, and am watching a little of the Cotton Bowl now. First games I've turned on the TV for to watch bowls all season. It just doesn't feel the same. I miss the days when New Year's Day was wall-to-wall bowls from sun-up to sun-down. The playoff has changed that, and even though many disagree I see this to be the beginning of the end of the bowls as we know it. Not today, not in the next few years, but down the road we'll start seeing their slide into irrelevance as the playoff inevitably expands to 8 and maybe 16 or 24. It will happen eventually, you can't put the genie back into that bottle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Both semifinals are going to be epic. Florida State has been lucky all year, but can't argue they are 13-0. Oregon is a very solid team and as long as Mariotta doesn't make mistakes I think the Ducks will beat the 'Noles.
> 
> Meyer is turning Ohio State into an SEC North team. They are very fast and you can't coach speed. However, they will be facing an Alabama team that is used to seeing the speed on a weekly basis. Bama beats the Buckeyes setting up Alabama vs. Oregon for the national title.
> 
> I watched some of the Fiesta and Orange Bowls yesterday, and am watching a little of the Cotton Bowl now. First games I've turned on the TV for to watch bowls all season. It just doesn't feel the same. I miss the days when New Year's Day was wall-to-wall bowls from sun-up to sun-down. The playoff has changed that, and even though many disagree I see this to be the beginning of the end of the bowls as we know it. Not today, not in the next few years, but down the road we'll start seeing their slide into irrelevance as the playoff inevitably expands to 8 and maybe 16 or 24. It will happen eventually, you can't put the genie back into that bottle.


I would prefer 16 teams, but 8 would be fine. This 4 team playoff leaves too many out and does not eliminate controversy despite how they advertise it on ESPN. There are 5 power conference,yet only 4 teams can make it now. Every year they are asking for controversy. TCU looked great yesterday while Baylor is looking a bit over-matched to me against Michigan State. I was surprised how easily both Mississippi schools were dispatched. The SEC West may have been dominant other years, but this year not so much. If Alabama were to lose, it would be a complete collapse for that division.

EDIT: Baylor's second long td pass has just made this interesting.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

looking at the odds, I'm surprized Oregon is a big a favorite as they are. 8.5 was the line I saw yesterday. Picking Oregon to win.

But yeah, today is finally the day that matters. going to spend the late afternoon/evening with my old man in front of the tv.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> looking at the odds, I'm surprized Oregon is a big a favorite as they are. 8.5 was the line I saw yesterday. Picking Oregon to win.


It's understandable though. Undoubtedly Oregon will score 35+ points and it's hard to picture FSU being able to keep up with them in a shootout. Considering they had like 8 close calls throughout the year in a weaker ACC conference. It will probably be neck and neck at first, but Oregon will turn into their 2nd gear and pull away. All together I think it's going to be very high scoring.

I have Oregon and Alabama advancing. But don't never count out Ohio State ( and I hate them too ).


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I would prefer 16 teams, but 8 would be fine. This 4 team playoff leaves too many out and does not eliminate controversy despite how they advertise it on ESPN. There are 5 power conference,yet only 4 teams can make it now. Every year they are asking for controversy. TCU looked great yesterday while Baylor is looking a bit over-matched to me against Michigan State. I was surprised how easily both Mississippi schools were dispatched. The SEC West may have been dominant other years, but this year not so much. If Alabama were to lose, it would be a complete collapse for that division.
> 
> EDIT: Baylor's second long td pass has just made this interesting.


I half expected Baylor to mail it in after being left out of the CFP. They are proving that you could have made a strong case for them being there. 

Controversy will follow the whole process no matter how many teams there are. When you expand to 8, teams 9 and 10 will bitch. When they expand to 16, teams 17, 18, 19, and 20 will complain. In the NCAA basketball tournament, you have the complaints from teams 69-72 that say they should have been there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> I half expected Baylor to mail it in after being left out of the CFP. They are proving that you could have made a strong case for them being there.
> 
> Controversy will follow the whole process no matter how many teams there are. When you expand to 8, teams 9 and 10 will bitch. When they expand to 16, teams 17, 18, 19, and 20 will complain. In the NCAA basketball tournament, you have the complaints from teams 69-72 that say they should have been there.


You're right , there will always be controversy. HOLY SHIT! Michigan State just blocked the field goal and has a chance to take this thing!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I see Alabama winning it all myself, but I may be biased as a Bama fan.

I definitely see FSU losing through, too many close calls against very weak ACC teams and I just can't see them beating Oregon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Michigan State with the lead!!! Amazing ending so far. Baylor is doing what TCU did against them: fold in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol that kicker got put down like a real bear.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:clap Fantastic game with Wisconsin over Auburn. Michigan State just completed an amazing comeback. Cant complain about these games. High Entertainment value.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

OH MY GOD MICHIGAN STATE BOWL GAMES :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LOL SEC :maisielol

this years SEC might be the most overrated conference of all time.*


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Go Green!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

What the fuck was with that call on Oregon? fucking got screwed out of the touchdown for no reason; even through they got it back.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

outstanding comeback from Michigan State


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

This Oregon/FSU game has been wonky so far.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm all aboard The Mariotta to The Eagles Train. He looks amazing in this scheme. I'd seriously consider trading Shady to get him


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Mariotta>>>>>>>>>Jameis


It's not up for debate anymore


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jameis is better for entertainment though. 

WE STRONG THEN


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LMAOWinston :lol

The Seminoles are what we thought they were!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Jameis is better for entertainment though.
> 
> WE STRONG THEN


There's nothing more entertaining than watching someone run my Lord and Savior, Chip Kelly's system to perfection.

imo


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

This game is just funny as hell to me.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not quite certain yet..............





























.............but I think Florida State is gonna lose this game.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

LOLFloridaStateLoses

I knew Oregon was going to finally be the one to expose how overrated this team was but I didn't think it would be that bad. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if Jameis can see the scoreboard or does he need someone to tell him what the score is.*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

An after 9 o'clock kick off? How damn dumb.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Paging @flex . Is he still alive or naw?

sorry, @El Conquistador


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I wonder if Jameis can see the scoreboard or does he need someone to tell him what the score is.*


:lmao :clap


I really enjoyed the nuclear meltdown of FSU. Pac 12 is 5-1 right now with 2 more tomorrow. I hope Oregon finishes strong and brings the PAC back to the NC. I dont know if I have ever seen such a quick collapse. Mariota should come back to avoid being drafted by Tampa.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that fumble :lel

still not as bad as the butt fumble but its pretty close :lel


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Was that one Jameis fumble basically tossing the ball out of his hand? it sure looked like it. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

well at least this second semi-final has some intrigue to it late.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah even if the Buckeyes lose this one, at least they showed up and it's competitive.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lmao @ jameis and fsu

osu has surprised me tonight a lot


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am surprised by that. When I last had the game on, they were down 21-6.

Wow. Now that I turned it back on, they are up 34-28. And here I was thinking my night couldn't get any worse.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice. 1st playoff proves its worthiness.

Number 1 is being KO'ed. 

Ducks v Buckeyes incoming

Unless miracles happens.


^^^Might have spoken a bit too soon. Miracles can happen.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

₵A$H®;43556921 said:


> Don't never count out Ohio State ( and I hate them too ).


^. It's one of those 'unexplained things'. It's just part of their hated DNA.

Cardale Jones has been playing his heart out there.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Still hoping Bama can pull this out, come on boys!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm hoping for OT just for more insanity.



Am I blinder than Jameis or was that a possible fumble there?


Doesn't matter Ohio St. wins.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep. This playoff system seems to be worth it. Congrats to OSU. Good luck against Oregon. They're going to be in for it against Mariota.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Fuck off to the Southerners. Go back to your NASCAR and incestual breeding now.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Super Sonic said:


> Fuck off to the Southerners. Go back to your NASCAR and incestual breeding now.


And as a Southerner I can safely tell you that you can stick your ignorant dick up your ignorant ass. Believe That! :reigns 

Anyway, I am pissed that Alabama won; but Ohio indeed played the better game. So congrats to them. :clap


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Keeping it close or winning against Alabama doesn't validate tOSU's playoff presence. It was, is and always will be TCU's spot. Name brand and monitory interests were held up and the system is still fixed. TCU would have won today too.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Keeping it close or winning against Alabama doesn't validate tOSU's playoff presence. It was, is and always will be TCU's spot. Name brand and monitory interests were held up and the system is still fixed. TCU would have won today too.


I was just about to say that. But TCU should've replaced Florida State. Just because FSU was 'undefeated' doesn't mean they deserved to be in. Gotta look at the whole picture. Hopefully the committee learns from that mistake in the future.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Talking shit about teams is ok. Just don't get personal.

Thanks.

This is like my millionth double post today because this forum is foruming.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> And as a Southerner I can safely tell you that you can stick your ignorant dick up your ignorant ass. Believe That! :reigns
> 
> Anyway, I am pissed that Alabama won; but Ohio indeed played the better game. So congrats to them. :clap


It's about time that the South realized that college football doesn't revolve around their flat farmland region anymore.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

₵A$H®;43570250 said:


> I was just about to say that. But TCU should've replaced Florida State. Just because FSU was 'undefeated' doesn't mean they deserved to be in. Gotta look at the whole picture. Hopefully the committee learns from that mistake in the future.


Agreed, TCU was the better team in every aspect and should have gotten the spot; Florida State despite their undefeated record did not deserve to be in and should have been put out by the Committee for how poorly they played all year.

Glad Oregon finally exposed FSU for the frauds that they really are however.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The REAL ROSE BOWL is upon us. Both the PAC and the Big 10 will love to be matched up together. Thing is, neither team would be here with the system in place from last season. Alabama would have played FSU and probably won another title while a superior Oregon and a hot Ohio State would have been consigned to the lesser Rose Bowl. So, this makes me happy for the playoff, though I wish more teams were eligible. Ohio State is going to have a rough time getting ready for Oregon in just 11 days.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Was FSU really fraudulent though considering they were going into this season the defending national champions coming off a classic nailbiter victory against a legit Auburn?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You can't keep an undefeated P5 team out. TCU was arguably not even the best team in their own conference (I think yes but Baylor is good themselves). Blame the Big 12 for not having a CCG and giving those teams another chance to get a quality win. By their resume, TCU didn't deserve it.

Also, thank fuck for a playoff. Under the old system we would've had FSU and Alabama in the NCCG. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Super Sonic said:


> Was FSU really fraudulent though considering they were going into this season the defending national champions coming off a classic nailbiter victory against a legit Auburn?


Yeah they were, they pretty much almost lost every single one of their god damned games against much weaker teams from the very weak ACC that they should have beat easily; and would have lost against Notre Dame if it wasn't for that bullshit call from the referees that screwed the Irish over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> You can't keep an undefeated P5 team out. TCU was arguably not even the best team in their own conference (I think yes but Baylor is good themselves). Blame the Big 12 for not having a CCG and giving those teams another chance to get a quality win. By their resume, TCU didn't deserve it.
> 
> Also, thank fuck for a playoff. Under the old system we would've had FSU and Alabama in the NCCG. It's been a long time coming.


Agreed and I'm a Big 12 guy. B12 and Texas (both Austin and Norman:side really need to get their shit together.


I also echo all the statements about this playoff. BCS definitely has FSU v Bama and the playoff, ie reality, just LOL'ed at that matchup.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

As a Bama fan I definitely would have been happy with the FSU vs Bama match up and the likely Bama win in the case of the BCS having stayed around; but I can't deny that the new playoff system isn't best for business. :trips2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I just wanted to see OSU getting embarrassed. Nothing good ever happens to me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This cracks me up. A few Oregon players during their on field celebration did a version of the FSU war chant with the lyrics NO MEANS NO as an allusion to famous Jameis. The coach said there will be discipline. I found this pretty funny myself.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...cks-players-face-discipline-no-means-no-chant


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> I just wanted to see OSU getting embarrassed. Nothing good ever happens to me


Don't worry, you'll still get your chance when they play the Ducks in the title game. (Y)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm all in on the Ducks for the title game. This program has been fantastic for years now and they're deserving of a championship.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This cracks me up. A few Oregon players during their on field celebration did a version of the FSU war chant with the lyrics NO MEANS NO as an allusion to famous Jameis. The coach said there will be discipline. I found this pretty funny myself.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...cks-players-face-discipline-no-means-no-chant


They should be awarded a medal for that, not disciplined. :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So a bunch of FSU players didnt shake Oregon's hands after the game. How 'bout we discipline these mofos instead of those NO Mean No guys? It reminds me of how the pistons disrespected the Bulls when Jordan and Co, finally broke through and eclipsed them.

http://hsrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=A86.JtM....oYW5kcw--/RS=^ADA8gK9E8ygtx4vypqWM4bOoPHJqtU-


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

From a longhorn congrats to the buckeyes you just beat the main team in college for the past five years , we get a great story either way, Oregon wins the national title for the first time or Ohio State wins the title with a third stringer, and we get a lot of controversy in Columbus next year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fuck FSU, you don't play anyone, you don't get in.

TCU proved they belong, Baylor and FSU proved they did not.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully they go to an 8-team format next year. Would've done TCU a favor this year if they had that format this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

With an emphasis that one G5 team must make it, and that no conference can have more than 2 teams *cough*SEC*cough*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SEC West went 2-5 this bowl season. Who would have thought Arkansas and A&M would be the sole brights spots. They were criminally overrated this year and I suspect the sportswriters will do so again next season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I hate how ESPN has monopolized the bowl games. Seriously pisses me off. BCS Championship is a game everyone in the country should have access to. You can watch a lot of regular season games on national television but you want to watch the biggest game of the year? Go fuck yourself and show me the money! Its a great business move, I get that, but its fucking disgusting to me when I don't want to pay $80 a month to have cable when Netflix, Hulu and others get the job done for much cheaper. Id like if ESPN went to a streaming type service like that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Remember earlier in the season when the SEC stans were talking about having 4 SEC teams in the playoffs? :hayden3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Notorious said:


> Remember earlier in the season when the SEC stans were talking about having 4 SEC teams in the playoffs? :hayden3


:lmao

Remember those SEC teams have dem great defenses. Alabama gave up 42, Ole Miss 42, Mississippi St. 49, Auburn 34, LSU 31. Defense wins championships, so its no wonder they are all on the sidelines right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great first quarter for UCLA. Need to curtail those penalties though. C'mon PAC 12 :mark:


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Enjoyed watching Tennessee take care of business against Iowa today.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Houston's comeback was amazing against Pitt. They were down 34-13 with 3:46 to go. Houston scored a TD, then recovered an onside kick and scored another TD. Then they got another onside kick scored another TD to make it 34-33, then went for two and got it with :59 to go. They held on and won 35-34. Two onside kick recoveries and a 2 for the win, I havent seen anything like that before. :clap


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pac 12 has a 6-1 bowl record right now, but I bet Washington blows chunks. I looked at the Big 10 vs Pac 12 head to head this season and the Pac is up 6-1. This bodes well for Oregon as they played superior teams and the PAC owned the Big 10. Still doesnt preclude an upset, so I hope Oregon plays their best game of the year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We are 100% going to see an 8 team playoff. I think we all know this though.

Check this out...

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...ayoff-semifinals-outdraw-nfl-wild-card-games/


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

8 team playoff is bad for G5 teams, that means they are pretty much blacklisted from new years bowls, even though Boise proved even a 2 loss G5 team belongs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL so much hate on FSU, the goatest of all goat schools in the country. Why? Oregon deserved the win. Does anyone not think that FSU shot themselves in the foot at the start of the 3rd? They were in it going into half time. I feel like a lot of poor ball handling and decisions did them in. Though, Oregon forces you to get TD's every time down the field. The pressure the FSU offense had, in regards to keeping up, had to be immense.

I'm happy and thankful for the wonderful years Jameis gave to this program. He was a shot in the arm and returned the football program to prominence. It'll be tough to replace him. Hopefully the Bears draft him.

FUCK HER RIGHT IN DA PUSSAY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oregon is doing their best to make this game competitive. Dumb kid, Darren Carrington tested positive for marijuana and wont play. So they are now missing two wr's, and their best tight end. Mariota is going to have to carry them even more now. FFS fpalm

http://espn.go.com/college-football...uspended-national-title-game-failed-drug-test


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

As much as I want Oregon is destroy Ohio State, I don't really see it happening. They've been counted out all throughout the year and they're going to exceed expectations again. Still picking Oregon to win, but its going to be closer than people may think.


----------



## IMissRandySavage (Dec 17, 2014)

I think Oregon wins, but Ohio State DL could make things difficult for Mariota & Co. enough to swing things in Ohio State's favor....The way to beat Oregon is to keep calm when they get momentum....They score so many points by snowballing teams.....


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Oregon, you better house the Suckeyes. I didn't think my hate for Urban Meyer could ever be greater than his florida days but it's off the charts. Blow them out, Ducks!


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Oregon, you better house the Suckeyes. I didn't think my hate for Urban Meyer could ever be greater than his florida days but it's off the charts. Blow them out, Ducks!


This says it all. Go Ducks.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm thinking that Oregon wins tonight, but really, I don't know what I'm talking about half of the time anyway. So we will see what happens. 

Georgia has hired Shotty from the Rams as the OC. Can't say it thrills me, but then again, maybe he will be better at College play calling. Besides. Handing off the ball to Chubb isn't super complicated.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I want Oregon to win because, Chip Kelly.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ohio looks terrible. Why are they in this game? Where's the SEC in all of this? I watch very little to no cfb btw


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ohio St continues to impress. Semi rooting for them because a stronger case can be made to include 4 more teams:side:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Ohio St continues to impress. Semi rooting for them because a stronger case can be made to include 4 more teams:side:


How many teams would they have to include to get the LONGHORNS in the dance iyo?

Will they be good next year with a strong foundation of morality ?

Why isn't Oregon scoring more despite using the GOAT scheme?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

OSU could've blown this game up if it wasn't for those turnovers. Why the Football Gods are _always_ on their side... Urgh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chip Kelly said:


> How many teams would they have to include to get the LONGHORNS in the dance iyo?
> 
> Will they be good next year with a strong foundation of morality ?
> 
> Why isn't Oregon scoring more despite using the GOAT scheme?


A million?

I expect a strong resurgence next season. Getting stronger every day.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

A stronger tommorow is always possible.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Ducks finally cash in a turnover.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

OSU giving this game away


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Helfrich needs to bottle up that halftime speech.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm counting this as a Chip Kelly® win if Oregon pulls this off.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Settling for FG's is biting the Ducks in the behind.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Pretty excited about the possibility of Oregon pulling out some tomfoolery on this potential upcoming 2 point conversion tbh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That may be it..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Disappointed for the PAC 12. Oregon's defense really crapped the bed tonight. Oh well...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mariota was great tonight. His draft stock shouldn't be effected whatsover. But the rest of his team however were bullied into submission. Ezekiel Elliot confiscated their man card.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Oregon.

SAWFT

:enzo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

how do you go offside there.

Granted the games' over anyways, but still.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This was an asskicking. Score wasn't this close.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ezekiel Elliot ripped Oregon's dline a new asshole. dude was getting like 8 yards a pop it seemed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Buckeyes dominated the line of scrimmage so hard it was tough to watch. THE HUMANITY


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Scary thing is OSU should be better next year. They were about a year early most thought.

Also, MSU for #3 !!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ohio state's front 7 ate oregon's offensive line alive all night

other team can't do shit if they're getting blown up at the line of scrimmage, oregon did on both sides of the ball. destroying the LOS is the ultimate form of speed in football.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Marcus just isn't as NFL ready as most Heisman should be. When he has to make throws and take charge of his offense in a true pro style from behind he isn't the best. Looked like an average college quarterback tonight. Meanwhile, Jameis Winston may have lost the big game but he proved all year that he has the CLUTCH factor. Not that he didn't in his National Championship last season but imho if I'm a scout, I take a lot more from Winston this year than last. Marcus is okay but he's not as good as a Heisman would suggest. He was college great for a college system but to win in college you usually have to go a little pro style and when he was forced to make pro style throws and plays he just was not up to the task. I'd be weary of him if I were teams.

In fact, there's a few QBs coming out this year that I swear in my soul will be better NFL talents than he. I will save most of this rambling for the draft talk post-Super Bowl.

Pains me to see Ohio State on top again but they deserve it. 

Arizona/Va Tech should have been the real Title Game. :troll


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Oregon.
> 
> SAWFT
> 
> :enzo


OHIO STATE THE REALEST TEAM IN THE ROOM. :enzo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm probably the only person in Ohio who was not a Bucks fan last night (I wasn't rooting for either team, tbh). But winning a national championship with a third string quarterback? Seesh. Congrats OSU. Way to represent our state.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

congrats Ohio State.

I think we can all safely agree the year end tournament is a million times better than the BCS. Maybe a billion times.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> I'm probably the only person in Ohio who was not a Bucks fan last night (I wasn't rooting for either team, tbh). But winning a national championship with a third string quarterback? Seesh. Congrats OSU. Way to represent our state.


No, you are not the only one. But truth be told, the Buckeyes proved a lot last night. They didn't sneak in to a title, or back in, or get lucky. They walked onto the field and damn well TOOK that national title. Helluva year they had. (Y)


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Watch out for Tennessee next year


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Always watch out for USC. The scholarship restrictions are fading. Prepare yourselves for Tommy Trojan to run roughshod over the PAC then the nation.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Anu is gonna run the PAC for the next few years and plus he's not a loser like Mariota


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joel Anthony said:


> Anu is gonna run the PAC for the next few years and plus he's not a loser like Mariota


He's a good player but he made a terribly boneheaded play to close the Boise game. I was cheering for them,but he tried to keep the ball and run for a score when he had no chance and should have thrown it away. He'll improve but that play was just tough to watch.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah he had a rough ending to the year. The pac title game deflated them all as a team. But he was a true freshman. Boise should have been better this year...Ajayi is a fucking monster.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In case you guys missed it a month ago, UNLV was paid $30 million to hire the Bishop Gormon HS coach as the HC by one of UFC's owners :banderas Nice to see where your priorities lay for fundraising UNLV.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stax Classic said:


> In case you guys missed it a month ago, UNLV was paid $30 million to hire the Bishop Gormon HS coach as the HC by one of UFC's owners :banderas Nice to see where your priorities lay for fundraising UNLV.


They showed on the documentary of Snoop's son that the UFC owner went to Gorman but I didn't know this.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Chuckie Keeton getting that fifth year. Would be grand if he stayed healthy.


----------

